# Favorite YouTube Makeup videos you subscribe to?



## Needanotherbag

I just started finding some fun ideas for eyes on YouTube, and was wondering if anyone had any favorite YouTube users they subscribe to, or fav videos for make up?

One I really like is Pursebuzz


----------



## tmc089

EnKore & Makeup Geek


----------



## Necromancer

I've never thought of looking at videos. I'll be interested in reading the replies on this thread because I'd like to check them out.


----------



## Curlybaby

Julieg713, MakeupbytiffanyD, Makeupgeektv


----------



## TenYearsGone

MakeupByTiffanyD, Makeupgeektv, AllThatGlitters21, Pixiwoo, Julieg713, and MichellePhan.


----------



## tokikat8

MichellePhan


her vids are like,,,, freaky mesmerizing lol


----------



## TenYearsGone

tokikat8 said:


> MichellePhan
> 
> 
> her vids are like,,,, freaky mesmerizing lol



I know! She has some great beauty videos that leave me in awe.


----------



## cocobella

Lollipop26, whatstyleistonickel, makeupbytiffanyd, & makeupgeek.


----------



## Curlybaby

TenYearsGone said:


> I know! She has some great beauty videos that leave me in awe.



Oh Hells Yea, i forgot to include her. Her voice is just so soothing! And her skin is gorgeous!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I love EmilyNoel83, JulieG713, AllThatGlitters21, XTeener, Wubearkitten, Ericaleigh777, and TarotLadyLissa.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Ready???!! LOL!! 

MakeupByRenRen
xsparkage
MakeupByTiffanyD
EnKoreMakeup
Pursebuzz
fafinettex3
girlcanpaint0412
iamgrape1119
lanalovemac
Lisasz09
MakeupGeekTV
pinkiecharm
scandalousbeauty
whatstyleistonickel
aboywearingmakeup


----------



## claireZk

I don't subscribe to any.. I don't have an acct.  But I love *MissChievous*!  She's amazing!!  Also, I just read about FloridaSweety on the muse's blog.  Omg she is hilarious!  I wouldn't actually use any of her tips, but she's very entertaining 

Eta- Kuuipo1207 and Panacea81 are two others that I love


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I like panacea81!


----------



## Needanotherbag

WOW!  I can't wait to go watch some of these users videos!!!   I especially love hair how to videos - I am horrible about doing new things with my hair...


----------



## LVCRAZED

claireZk said:


> I don't subscribe to any.. I don't have an acct.  But I love *MissChievous*!  She's amazing!!  Also, I just read about FloridaSweety on the muse's blog.  Omg she is hilarious!  I wouldn't actually use any of her tips, but she's very entertaining
> 
> Eta- Kuuipo1207 and Panacea81 are two others that I love



OMG LOL Ya...I just caught FloridaSweety's videos yesterday...SHE IS HILARIOUS!! I had to subscribe to her!! LOL love her funny stories!!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I had to check out floridasweety's videos, and she's so sweet and funny! They're really fun videos, and I definitely enjoyed watching them!


----------



## frostedcouture

makeup geek
enkore
pursebuzz
fafinettex3
lollipop26 (her accent is the best )
panacea81
bubzbeauty
iamgrape1119
ahanhbarbie34
michellephan
xteener (also really really like her)

that's all i can think of now.  i love youtube videos :]


----------



## tdmrdh

Needanotherbag said:


> I just started finding some fun ideas for eyes on YouTube, and was wondering if anyone had any favorite YouTube users they subscribe to, or fav videos for make up?
> 
> One I really like is Pursebuzz




she's my favourite!


----------



## Cedes

frostedcouture said:


> makeup geek
> enkore
> pursebuzz
> fafinettex3
> *lollipop26 (her accent is the best )*
> panacea81
> bubzbeauty
> iamgrape1119
> ahanhbarbie34
> michellephan
> xteener (also really really like her)
> 
> that's all i can think of now.  i love youtube videos :]



I agree. I love her!

http://www.youtube.com/user/lollipop26

QueenofBlendingMUA I believe is an actual makeup artist - her stuff is out there sometimes but she's not afraid of color 

http://www.youtube.com/user/QueenofBlendingMUA


----------



## ChristyR143

Cool thread!!

My favorites are:

Makeupgeek
MakeupbyTiffanyD
Lollipop26
Pixiwoo
Xsparkage
Xteener
Julieg713


----------



## NoSnowHere

makeup geek
Misschevious
Sarah Victor


----------



## Needanotherbag

NoSnowHere said:


> makeup geek
> Misschevious
> Sarah Victor




Forgot about Sarah Victor - I've learned so much from her!


----------



## couture2387

I like itsliz89.  She does good reviews and her tutorials are helpful.  She also does stuff on clothes every once in awhile.


----------



## Jenna51580

How silly of me I never thought to watch Youtube for make-up videos. Does anyone know one that does contouring of the face with foundation and natural make-up?


----------



## jenny70

Makeup Geek!

Love her!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Great lists!  I just watched Makeup Geek and loved her!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Jenna51580 said:


> How silly of me I never thought to watch Youtube for make-up videos. Does anyone know one that does contouring of the face with foundation and natural make-up?



Just search the videos with "makeup contouring" or what ever you might be looking for - there is pretty much a video tutorial on anything you can dream up!


----------



## asamiramirez

I like *kitcat627*. There are many more that I _don't _like than do. 

The best thing is when you find a YouTube poster that has the same eyelids/eye-shape as you. It's so much easier than trying out tutorials and forcing them to fit you, when they just won't.


----------



## ellacoach

lollipop26, whatstyleistonickel, and louloud81 (haven't seen new vids from her lately though)


----------



## lunatwinkle

My favs are *MichellePhan* and *itsjudytime*.


----------



## asamiramirez

I remember back when *MichellePhan *first started doing makeup tutorials on Xanga, she was really popular there too.


----------



## Pink_Swish

allthatglitters21 and her sister Juicystar07 are my ultimate faves!

Lollipop26
Steffistricks


----------



## frostedcouture

couture2387 said:


> I like itsliz89.  She does good reviews and her tutorials are helpful.  She also does stuff on clothes every once in awhile.



omg i forgot her!  i love her videos but she hasnt posted in a while
she did a video or two on purses too :]


----------



## knics33

There are several that I subscribe to but my favorite by a long shot is pinkiecharm. She is so cute and she has the best hauls and reviews EVER!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

(all the* bolds* are my favorites)

*AllThatGlitters21*
askmemakeup (although she has disappeared)
Califjewls
EnKoreMakeup
fafinettex3
*juicystar07*
*kizz101
Lisasz09 
lollipop26
loulud81
MakeupByTiffanyD*
MakeupGeekTV
mnelson2008
msdebramaye
pinkiecharm
QueenofBlendingMUA
SarahVictor
*TheCurrentCustom*


----------



## Jenna51580

Needanotherbag said:


> Just search the videos with "makeup contouring" or what ever you might be looking for - there is pretty much a video tutorial on anything you can dream up!


Thank you for your help.


----------



## foraudrey

I regularly frequent youtube for makeup application/haul videos. I have lollipop26, she is very pretty and informative.


----------



## twin53

EnKoreMakeup


----------



## Needanotherbag

*MakeupbyTiffanyD* is my new favorite!!!  And I love how she uses a ton of MAC products, so her tutorials are affordable to do on my own.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Tiffany is so awesome. Most of her looks are looks I do EVERY day. She is the smokey eye queen!


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^She's my favorite. I have her bookmarked.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Is anyone else stumped by Enkore's accent? I've been trying to place it for the longest time, and I just can't. I know he enunciates more than the average person, but there's something else there.


----------



## SassyMissy

SarahVictor


----------



## dpgyrl026

Xteeener---while she appears younger than the rest, her looks are very practical, pretty, and not over the top.  Her makeup suits those who have very little eyelid space to work with.  She's also one of the few that doesn't have an annoying voice.  Oh, and she's gorgeous!  She's like a young Maggie Q.

Nessasary makeup is amazing with her eyeshadow application techniques.   She's a natural talent. http://nessasarymakeup.blogspot.com/

Pursebuzz certainly has her moments, but there are other times where I'm just not feeling her.  I'll give her credit for developing an amazing fan base though, and for her awesome contests.  She's also the first to inform us of new deals.

Ricebunny---I think she is one of the earlier pioneers of makeup videos...but she definitely needs to work on her blending skills.  The last one she did on the antique look...there was hardly any blending.  

Queen of Blending---She HAS talent...natural talent and is truly amazing with blending.  I don't know that I would wear her looks, but it takes a makeup goddess to do what she does.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

makeupenvy


----------



## dpgyrl026

Oh yeah..how can I forget..

Snowkei (not sure if she's on youtube) but she is on Specktra...but she reigns above ALL.  She does transformations like no other.  Her tutorials are so informative and easy to follow.  

For the record... I'm definitely a rookie when it comes to makeup, so all my statements above are my honest opinion about the known ones.  Regardless, it takes a lot of balls and effort to do tutorials so a million kudos to those who put themselves out there.


----------



## foraudrey

pipsqu3ak said:


> Is anyone else stumped by Enkore's accent? I've been trying to place it for the longest time, and I just can't. I know he enunciates more than the average person, but there's something else there.



He is gay. I don't mean this to be mean, but men that like make up tend to be flamboyant and talk like that.


----------



## Kelelanna

foraudrey said:


> He is gay. I don't mean this to be mean, but men that like make up tend to be flamboyant and talk like that.





pipsqu3ak said:


> Is anyone else stumped by Enkore's accent? I've been trying to place it for the longest time, and I just can't. I know he enunciates more than the average person, but there's something else there.



He's Filipino.


----------



## flaweddesignn

MichellePhan!!


----------



## pinkrose

I agree with most of the youtube users listed on here. They're helpful and great at what they do. But my favorite would have to be MissChievous and Snowkei. They're just amazingly talented!


----------



## jofoliage

I totally SECOND that. She is amazing!!! makeup, hairstyling, i love her!!!



tokikat8 said:


> MichellePhan
> 
> 
> her vids are like,,,, freaky mesmerizing lol


----------



## cristalena56

xsparkage


----------



## ellacoach

Trolley-Dolly said:


> (all the* bolds* are my favorites)
> 
> *AllThatGlitters21*
> askmemakeup (although she has disappeared)
> Califjewls
> EnKoreMakeup
> fafinettex3
> *juicystar07*
> *kizz101*
> *Lisasz09 *
> *lollipop26*
> *loulud81*
> *MakeupByTiffanyD*
> MakeupGeekTV
> mnelson2008
> msdebramaye
> pinkiecharm
> QueenofBlendingMUA
> SarahVictor
> *TheCurrentCustom*


 
Trolley-Dolly, I just discovered *TheCurrentCustom* a couple of days ago! Her hauls are amazing, and she totally cracks me up! 

*loulud81* is also one of my favorites and I wish she do a new video! It's been months!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

foraudrey said:


> He is gay. I don't mean this to be mean, but men that like make up tend to be flamboyant and talk like that.



I know what you're talking about, but I know plenty of gay guys that don't speak like that. I think it must be from acting classes or something. Who knows!


----------



## Veelyn

I love DulceCandy87.. anyone else watch her videos?


----------



## couponmakeup

My favorites have already been mentioned, including MichellePhan and Xteeener, but I also like: kaaatttmarie !


----------



## iheartloubies

I love lollipop26
enkoremakeup
currently love pixiewoo
makeupbyrenren
fafinettex3
makeupenvy
eily311
michellephan
listen2lollipop
msdebramaye
lvlooks
kuuipo1207
itsjudytime
makeupbytiffany
as you can see, i &hearts; youtube


----------



## missjenny2679

This girl is so ADORABLE!!! The one where she goes shopping is so funny


----------



## AylaD

Noone mentioned Kandee Johnson yet?  She is so beautiful and bubbly and positive and just fun to watch.  I just love her vids.  http://www.youtube.com/user/kandeejohnson

Also another one of my faves is fairly new to YouTube make up community, but she does make up just beautifully.. her username is MakeupAdikt and here is a compilation of some of her looks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc6uxNXcCr8


----------



## talldrnkofwater

kuipo1207
makeupgeek
kitcat627 ( my girl crush)
scandalous beauty 
enkore makeup


----------



## Needanotherbag

AylaD said:


> Noone mentioned Kandee Johnson yet?  She is so beautiful and bubbly and positive and just fun to watch.  I just love her vids.  http://www.youtube.com/user/kandeejohnson
> 
> Also another one of my faves is fairly new to YouTube make up community, but she does make up just beautifully.. her username is MakeupAdikt and here is a compilation of some of her looks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc6uxNXcCr8



I dont know why, but Kandee drives me nuts... 
Thanks for adding a new one to the list...going to go check out MakeupAdikt now!


----------



## yeliab

EnKore!!  He's really good!  He has great suggestions all the time!


----------



## tomz_grl

I had to quit watching AllThatGlitters21 and juicystar07. They were just so annoying after the 2nd or 3rd video....jmo though...

I LOVE lollipop26. I could listen to her talk all day long. 
I also really enjoy makeupbytiffanyd. I think she's really knowlegable and talented. 

Oh, and I also had to quit watching TheCurrentCustom. She was almost as annoying as the sisters mentioned above.


----------



## Tracy

This is my new favorite thing!

love these:
yorkieluvs
xteeener
MakeupByTiffanyD
lollipop26
kandeejohnson
AllThatGlitters21
EnKoreMakeup
MakeupGeekTV


----------



## Tracy

tomz_grl said:


> I had to quit watching AllThatGlitters21 and juicystar07. They were just so annoying after the 2nd or 3rd video....jmo though...
> 
> I LOVE lollipop26. I could listen to her talk all day long.
> I also really enjoy makeupbytiffanyd. I think she's really knowlegable and talented.
> 
> Oh, and I also had to quit watching TheCurrentCustom. She was almost as annoying as the sisters mentioned above.



me too @ lollipop! love her vids.
and i still watch allthatglitters21----but agree, she can get annoying. and her sister, ugh. she said in a recent vid older women shouldn't wear shimmer eye shadows.


----------



## tomz_grl

Tracy said:


> me too @ lollipop! love her vids.
> and i still watch allthatglitters21----but agree, she can get annoying. and her sister, ugh. she said in a recent vid older women shouldn't wear shimmer eye shadows.


 
Isn't she like 14 or 15? I don't think she's the be all, end all of makeup rules.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

fafinettex3
whatstyleistonickel
petrilude
allthatglitters21


----------



## Tracy

tomz_grl said:


> Isn't she like 14 or 15? I don't think she's the be all, end all of makeup rules.



juicystar? yeah, she's 16. i'm comfortable disagreeing w/ her!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i forgot TheCurrentCustom


----------



## Mommyx2

I  watching makeupbytiffanyd, kandeejohnson, makeupgeektv, and enkore.  I subscribe to lots more, but those are the ones I watch religiously.  I'm still looking for someone with similar coloring and eye shape as me since the techniques and cosmetic colors used by these people don't necessarily always work with my eye shape or my complexion.


----------



## CHmyloves

My favourites are pixiwoo and lollipop26. Pixiwoo especially, since she does some really fashion forward videos.


----------



## immijenheap

I love Euchante and HollyMae20


----------



## Pursegrrl

MakeupbytiffanyD and Makeupgeektv are my first stops...


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Me too - Tiffany is my favorite, I really look forward to her vids, and I recreate almost all of them.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

tomz_grl said:


> I also had to quit watching TheCurrentCustom. She was almost as annoying as the sisters mentioned above.


 
WOW! I thought I was the ONLY one that stopped watching Lorraine as well. I use to watch her on blog tv too. One word: NIGHTMARE!. All she wants to do is be famous for nothing. She even mentioned that yes she needs to do more videos,tutorials,etc but she is just not feeling it. I believe she does the contests to get subbies just so she can either partner with YT or get companies to sponser her. I don't think she cares about her fans at all. Lawd, I want to ask her and Makeupbymel(who I love and sub to)...who in the heck told them that YSL rouge volupte in no.7 aka Lingerie Pink looked good on them. PUTRID! 

I am on the verge of unsubbing to juicytuesday...she seems to be going the same route of Lorraine.

As for the sisters Lisa and Elizabeth(not elle and blair as they call themselves) never really cared for them. They irk me!

I love barbieCDL,thelipprint,xXAllieCosmeticsxX and for women of color Pinkintellect15.

Side note: I for one don't really mind if they get paid to push a product. I am adult enough to research and see if it is for me or not. Peep have to realize the "guru" is what they call themselves. Not a title given by YT.


----------



## keodi

Tracy said:


> This is my new favorite thing!
> 
> love these:
> yorkieluvs
> xteeener
> *MakeupByTiffanyD*
> *lollipop26*
> kandeejohnson
> *AllThatGlitters21*
> *EnKoreMakeup*
> MakeupGeekTV


 
those are my favoruites as well as misschevious and what styleistonickel..juicystar07 is very annoying.  At 16, she thinks she knows everything! not good. I also unsuscribed allthatglitters21..


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> WOW! I thought I was the ONLY one that stopped watching Lorraine as well. I use to watch her on blog tv too. One word: NIGHTMARE!. All she wants to do is be famous for nothing. She even mentioned that yes she needs to do more videos,tutorials,etc but she is just not feeling it. I believe she does the contests to get subbies just so she can either partner with YT or get companies to sponser her. I don't think she cares about her fans at all. Lawd, I want to ask her and Makeupbymel(who I love and sub to)...who in the heck told them that YSL rouge volupte in no.7 aka Lingerie Pink looked good on them. PUTRID!
> 
> I am on the verge of unsubbing to juicytuesday...she seems to be going the same route of Lorraine.
> 
> *As for the sisters Lisa and Elizabeth(not elle and blair as they call themselves) never really cared for them. They irk me!*
> 
> I love barbieCDL,thelipprint,xXAllieCosmeticsxX and for women of color Pinkintellect15.
> 
> Side note: I for one don't really mind if they get paid to push a product. I am adult enough to research and see if it is for me or not. Peep have to realize the "guru" is what they call themselves. Not a title given by YT.


interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## Nat

Needanotherbag said:


> I dont know why, but Kandee drives me nuts...
> Thanks for adding a new one to the list...going to go check out MakeupAdikt now!



 Kandee drives me nuts too, I can't stand her voice!


----------



## NYCBelle

Makeupvideosandmore


----------



## journey07

i am new to the purse forum but I really like sscastaneda, hollyannaree, albamayo, floof and michelle phan


----------



## journey07

Sorry I meant flooooof. She is great...


----------



## tomz_grl

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> As for the sisters Lisa and Elizabeth(not elle and blair as they call themselves) never really cared for them. They irk me!


 
HOLD UP!!! Elle and Blair are not their real names? I did not know that...


Also, when Lorraine says "hi, this is Lorraine" she sounds like Patrick from Sponge Bob.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ OMG YES she does! ROTFL!


----------



## alexandra28

I am addicted to youtube. Here are some of my favorites:
*Lollipop26*  - She is my #1 favorite! Love her!!!
MichellePhan
makeupgeek
Lisasz09
EnKoreMakeup
Pursebuzz
DulceCandy87
filthygorgeousmakeup
TheStyleDiet
LisaLisaD1
sardun1


----------



## cocokitty

I only care for Enkore, Pursebuzz (I think that's her name. She's super cute and seems SWEET!), Pinkiecharm (but she can be off putting. I only watch her vids if it's something I don't think I should buy and want a second opinion of sorts), and there's this one lady (I forgot her name. ) who's Russian or something like that and like 40-50s and so cool. I could watch her videos all day. Her stuff is cool and she's like soothing. I must sound like a freak. lol 

I know this is going to sound mean, but I never liked Lorraine because her voice is annoying and her face is wonky. Not ugly, just kind of weird. I know it's NOT her fault, but she's kind of weird looking to begin with and then she makes like weird faces and kinda smacks her lips all the time. She kinda also do this weird lip pout that turns in a raspberry. So, I have to X out. 

Juicystar, I don't mind but Elle is amazingly annoying. No offense to mac fans, I own it myself, but she always acts like people who can't afford mac are poor. Um, mac is one of the cheapest brands. So, don't feel so high on yourself. It's just her passive aggressive attitude that's really a turn off. Like she thinks she's getting away with bragging when she's not. I'll never forget I was youtubing Chanel makeup and she came up. Which is weird because she's rarely does outside of Mac and she was talking about stuff she got in NYC and then pulled out this small Chanel box and bragging like she bought the store. The thing that super annoyed me was the box looked like the size for a Chanel pochette style bag and she was "My mother said not to post this, but I'm going to anwyay". Then, she pulled out a pair of flats she got for like four hundred dollars. I thinking "You're bragging about this to your fans, when you probably couldn't afford one bag from Chanel." Speaking of money, the one thing I find offputting about both of them, but I do think Elle does it more, is they pimp their website too much. Elle always talks about her crappy brush holder that they sell for much more than their worth. I think a lot of people don't like her, because the other day I was looking for something and one of her old vids came up and all the comments were gone and it said commenting has been disabled. On a side note, does anyone else think Havannah, their sister, will one day have her own youtube account? lol


----------



## Ellapretty

I like Misschevious the best - she did this Brigitte Bardot inspired look that was amazing. And I learned the best trick from her - I could never do the WINGED eyeliner look - just regular liquid liner. But she first draws it in with kohl pencil, then applies liquid eyeliner on top. It worked so perfectly! I've always wanted to do that look, and now I can


----------



## keodi

Ellapretty said:


> I like Misschevious the best - she did this Brigitte Bardot inspired look that was amazing. And I learned the best trick from her - I could never do the WINGED eyeliner look - just regular liquid liner. But she first draws it in with kohl pencil, then applies liquid eyeliner on top. It worked so perfectly! I've always wanted to do that look, and now I can


 
I agree, I know what tutorial you're talking about! she's amazing!


----------



## keodi

cocokitty said:


> I only care for Enkore, Pursebuzz (I think that's her name. She's super cute and seems SWEET!), Pinkiecharm (but she can be off putting. I only watch her vids if it's something I don't think I should buy and want a second opinion of sorts), and there's this one lady (I forgot her name. ) who's Russian or something like that and like 40-50s and so cool. I could watch her videos all day. Her stuff is cool and she's like soothing. I must sound like a freak. lol
> 
> I know this is going to sound mean, but I never liked Lorraine because her voice is annoying and her face is wonky. Not ugly, just kind of weird. I know it's NOT her fault, but she's kind of weird looking to begin with and then she makes like weird faces and kinda smacks her lips all the time. She kinda also do this weird lip pout that turns in a raspberry. So, I have to X out.
> 
> Juicystar, I don't mind but Elle is amazingly annoying. No offense to mac fans, I own it myself, but *she always acts like people who can't afford mac are poor.* Um, mac is one of the cheapest brands. So, don't feel so high on yourself. *It's just her passive aggressive attitude that's really a turn off.* Like she thinks she's getting away with bragging when she's not. I'll never forget I was youtubing Chanel makeup and she came up. Which is weird because she's rarely does outside of Mac and she was talking about stuff she got in NYC and then pulled out this small Chanel box and bragging like she bought the store. The thing that super annoyed me was the box looked like the size for a Chanel pochette style bag and she was "My mother said not to post this, but I'm going to anwyay". Then, she pulled out a pair of flats she got for like four hundred dollars. I thinking "You're bragging about this to your fans, when you probably couldn't afford one bag from Chanel." Speaking of money, the one thing I find offputting about both of them, but I do think Elle does it more, is they pimp their website too much. Elle always talks about her crappy brush holder that they sell for much more than their worth. I think a lot of people don't like her, because the other day I was looking for something and one of her old vids came up and all the comments were gone and it said commenting has been disabled. On a side note, does anyone else think Havannah, their sister, will one day have her own youtube account? lol


 
these were some of the reasons why I unsuscribed to her.


----------



## tomz_grl

^ I unsubscribed to them because I thought they were just mediocre when it came to makeup tutorials and they just simply annoyed me. Also, I wonder how they are always shown on the front page of youtube?


----------



## Amarantoskm

AylaD said:


> Noone mentioned Kandee Johnson yet?  She is so beautiful and bubbly and positive and just fun to watch.  I just love her vids.  http://www.youtube.com/user/kandeejohnson
> 
> Also another one of my faves is fairly new to YouTube make up community, but she does make up just beautifully.. her username is MakeupAdikt and here is a compilation of some of her looks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc6uxNXcCr8



I love Kandee! She's one of my favorites. Such an awesome personality.


----------



## siworae

i've subscribed to panacea81, MichellePhan, fafinettex3, and pixiwoo.  i'm going to check out some of the others mentioned here... i don't watch makeup tutorials often, but i'm always amazed at how good these ladies are at creating various looks!


----------



## triotrio

I have to say I am very fond of panacea81 aka Lauren Luke. She's such a sweet humble girl and her journey since she's become this YouTube star has been so nice to watch as she's totally unchanged by it all.

Now she has this book out on Amazon and a Nintendo DS tutorial game and all this stuff. But in her videos she's still just this "girl next door". 

And I learnt a lot about blending from her too.


----------



## emiily

Panacea81 and Lollipop26 are my favourites.

Lisa and Elizabeth (or Elle and Blair as they INSIST are their reals names) really get to me, getting paid thousands of $$$ to post glowing reviews, denying it and threatening to SUE little girls who ask if its true that Elle and Blair aren't their names. I don't know how anyone can support these 2. And 'little Hannah' is actually called Emily.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ok I have been watching scandalousbeauty for months and love love love her...just subbed to her can't for the life of my figure out why I had not before. She is the most humble of all the gurus. Funny as heck too. She knows what she is talking about when it comes to women of color.


----------



## tomz_grl

emiily said:


> Lisa and Elizabeth (or Elle and Blair as they INSIST are their reals names) really get to me, getting paid thousands of $$$ to post glowing reviews, denying it and threatening to SUE little girls who ask if its true that Elle and Blair aren't their names. I don't know how anyone can support these 2. And 'little Hannah' is actually called Emily.


 
They get paid THOUSANDS of dollars for their annoying videos? That is just insane!!!


----------



## Adore

Lately I've been watching a lot from MakeupbytiffanyD and Allthatglitters21 and her sister juicystar07, lots of great every day looks.. Just got into emilynoel83 whom speaks very well and clear, she does great every day looks too. And now kandeejohnson who has really interesting videos and does some cool costume makeup! I also like michellephan's looks, lots of costume kind of makeup.
I have them all on twitter too except 2, makes me get even more into their vids. Except michellephan (ricebunny) is not the most modest of all so kind of turns me off to her lately. I follow her on twitter and its tweet after tweet about about how "awesome" she is hehe. That's how it comes off to me anyway.

I'm curious about the allthatglitters/juicystar girls, I read so many "rumors" they crush and am curious which ones are true!

It gets into being a lot more than just makeup haha!


----------



## Couture_Girl

MichellePhan is amazing. She is so gorgeous and i love her tutorials )
MakeupbyLeinaBaaaby is amazingly gorgeous too! great for people with monolids lyke mee! ) 
I used to really like fafinette, but now her videos seem kind of boring to me....
Heather123 - i love her looks too


----------



## Mommyx2

Couture_Girl said:


> MichellePhan is amazing. She is so gorgeous and i love her tutorials )
> MakeupbyLeinaBaaaby is amazingly gorgeous too! great for people with monolids lyke mee! )
> *I used to really like fafinette, but now her videos seem kind of boring to me....*
> Heather123 - i love her looks too



My thoughts exactly.  I think I even unsubscribed to her channel.  LOL!  I still love watching Tiffany D, Enkore, Kandee Johson, and Lauren Luke.


----------



## Cheryl

i wonder if any of them are on here..


----------



## Needanotherbag

Cheryl said:


> i wonder if any of them are on here..



I've often wondered that - hey Gurus!  If you're around here say hi!!

Cant remember if anyone mentioned JuicyTuesday?  Shes so cute and real, love her!


----------



## weirdabalooza

Hi there!
I really like these make up videos on youtube:
xteeener
crystalangel84
julieg713 (my ABSOLUTE favorite)
Have fun with it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love xteeener too - shes young, but seems so sweet, and does great explanations on applying color.


----------



## hautecouture15

My favourites are:

Lisasz09 (brilliant helpful reviews)
meaganheartsmakeup 
VictoriaGND
dontforgetette (one of my favourites, mainly hauls though)
myfashionrevolution (sister of dontforgetette)
juicytuesday (she is just fab lol)
SWalkerMakeup (brilliant at tutorials for her age)
xXAllieCosmeticsxX (brilliant at tutorials, really thorough and honest about products)


----------



## kategene

I subscribe to a ton of people, but here are my favorites: Petrilude, macNC40, xsparkage, xteeener, MakeUpGeekTV, MichellePhan, fafinettex3, MakeupByTiffanyD, MakeupByLeinaBaaaby, and MakeupByRenRen.


----------



## ashtray-girl

panacea and allthatglitters21 are fun to watch but if you really wanne learn something about make-up and get really inspired there's only one channel: pixiewoo  - the girls are amazing and know what they're doing!


----------



## conrad18

I like *JoyfullJoli*. She doesnt have that many tutorials and hasnt posted anything in awhile, but I just think she's so cute. I love the looks she does, and does a great job of explaining what she's doing. Plus, she has the same coloring I do and I use all the same make-up she does, so that makes it easier for me.


----------



## miss gucci

i like pixiwoo..


----------



## shonntew

I'm going to add..spnation and makeupfunwithjessie


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

hollyannaeree is the bestttt


----------



## knics33

I forgot to mention glintzy... she is relatively new, but has the BEST videos on foundation coverage!


----------



## AngelBABY84

I'm about to unsub from JuicyTuesday. For some reason I'm not feeling her recent vids, she's always on blogtv.


----------



## tomz_grl

I've noticed that TiffanyD's attitude/personality has really changed in the past few months. She has a LOT of subs now and maybe that's getting to her. Also, I didn't realize that these gurus are friends or employees of some of the companies that they review. For instance, Tiffany is friends with the lady from Sigma and she promotes her stuff all the time. Not that I don't love my sigma brushes...they are great quality and cheap, but it's hard to now take seriously reviews of products when they are probably getting paid.


----------



## NYCBelle

Just discovered Bunzie13 today. She has some great tutorials for eye makeup


----------



## sw0pp

I adore: 
- Richie Nickel (whatstyleistonickel), he has the style and makeup preferences that I love
- pixiewoo, she simply does fantastic makeup


----------



## Needanotherbag

AngelBABY84 said:


> I'm about to unsub from JuicyTuesday. For some reason I'm not feeling her recent vids, she's always on blogtv.



Me too, I'm bored with her blogtv stuff, and her vids arent really anything special anymore...I dont really care about gifts subscribers send to her.  I still think shes adorable though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

tomz_grl said:


> I've noticed that TiffanyD's attitude/personality has really changed in the past few months. She has a LOT of subs now and maybe that's getting to her. Also, I didn't realize that these gurus are friends or employees of some of the companies that they review. For instance, Tiffany is friends with the lady from Sigma and she promotes her stuff all the time. Not that I don't love my sigma brushes...they are great quality and cheap, but it's hard to now take seriously reviews of products when they are probably getting paid.



ITA - though she's my fav, I have noticed that her personality on her vids is different, and I dont even watch vids about sigma when she does them.  I like my brushes too, but if her vids are being used as promotional vids on sigmas site, then I dont have any interest in watching them.  She hasnt done many tutes lately - I did watch one last night that was good, but she hasnt done anything interesting in a couple months.


----------



## keodi

tomz_grl said:


> *I've noticed that TiffanyD's attitude/personality has really changed in the past few months. She has a LOT of subs now and maybe that's getting to her*. Also, I didn't realize that these gurus are friends or employees of some of the companies that they review. For instance, Tiffany is friends with the lady from Sigma and she promotes her stuff all the time. Not that I don't love my sigma brushes...they are great quality and cheap, but it's hard to now take seriously reviews of products when they are probably getting paid.


 
I've noticed the same thing.


----------



## keodi

Needanotherbag said:


> ITA - though she's my fav, I have noticed that her personality on her vids is different, and I dont even watch vids about sigma when she does them. I like my brushes too, but if her vids are being used as promotional vids on sigmas site, then I dont have any interest in watching them. *She hasnt done many tutes lately - I did watch one last night that was good, but she hasnt done anything interesting in a couple months.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> very true. I like watching her tutorial videos and I tend to skip her promotional videos.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Ok good, I'm glad it's not just me noticing.


----------



## pattylauren

I really like Kizz101's videos... she has some tutorials on Konad, and also makeup tutorials and reviews!


----------



## justkell

Starting today (12/1/09) the FTC has strict regulations on YT,blogs, gurus,etc that they have to disclose if any of the products they're using/reviewing are something they received for free from the make up/brush companies, and have to also disclose if they are getting any form of compensation for plugging/using their products in reviews.  

And TiffanyD is my personal fave on YT(checked her out after seeing on here that she was some of ya'lls fave) so I've seen a majority of her videos many times. Her videos that are on the Sigma site were made specifically for the Sigma site. They gave her the kits and asked her to do some looks for their site. She just thought her subscribers would like to see them also so that's why she posted them on YT(this was all stated in her sigma videos, i don't have any "insider" info). I've only been watching her the past couple month, but I love her personality. She's funny, and doesn't seem to take herself seriously at all.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^She's great!  And her latest vid is a really good tute - just like her older vids where she's funny and informative.   I get that Sigma asked her to do vids for them, and it doesnt matter to me whether she gets cosmetics from companies or not. I'd much rather watch her MAC tutes though.  I've learned a ton from her.


----------



## Tracy

justkell said:


> Starting today (12/1/09) the FTC has strict regulations on YT,blogs, gurus,etc that they have to disclose if any of the products they're using/reviewing are something they received for free from the make up/brush companies, and have to also disclose if they are getting any form of compensation for plugging/using their products in reviews.
> 
> And TiffanyD is my personal fave on YT(checked her out after seeing on here that she was some of ya'lls fave) so I've seen a majority of her videos many times. Her videos that are on the Sigma site were made specifically for the Sigma site. They gave her the kits and asked her to do some looks for their site. She just thought her subscribers would like to see them also so that's why she posted them on YT(this was all stated in her sigma videos, i don't have any "insider" info). I've only been watching her the past couple month, but I love her personality. She's funny, and doesn't seem to take herself seriously at all.



Well stated and I agree with you. I also like the video she did on makeup organization. I like that it wasn't a "look at all my makeup" show off-y video. Really hate those.


----------



## Amarantoskm

I have started loving Pixiwoo. I find myself watching more mature, experienced gurus like Kandee, Nic and Sam, Camille from TalkinMakeup, etc. They have kids, jobs, and lives, which I find more appealing. The immaturity of some gurus just started getting on my nerves.


----------



## Amarantoskm

ashtray-girl said:


> panacea and allthatglitters21 are fun to watch but if you really wanne learn something about make-up and get really inspired there's only one channel: pixiewoo  - the girls are amazing and know what they're doing!



Amen, girl!


----------



## tomz_grl

Amarantoskm said:


> I have started loving Pixiwoo. I find myself watching more mature, experienced gurus like Kandee, Nic and Sam, Camille from TalkinMakeup, etc. They have kids, jobs, and lives, which I find more appealing. The immaturity of some gurus just started getting on my nerves.


 
Thanks for the reqs...I think they may appeal to me more as well since I'm in the same demographic.


----------



## Tracy

Amarantoskm said:


> I have started loving Pixiwoo. I find myself watching more mature, experienced gurus like Kandee, Nic and Sam, Camille from TalkinMakeup, etc. They have kids, jobs, and lives, which I find more appealing. The immaturity of some gurus just started getting on my nerves.



Yes! To this


----------



## paintinggirl

petrilude


----------



## Sadetwl

Fafinettex3 is my favorite!!!! i LOVE that girl... although her vids now seem too mature, i enjoyed her younger more "bubbly" personality, but I still love here.  There's something about michellephan's vids i can't stand... maybe it's the subbing or maybe because she makes it seem like she's the greatest, bleh, what ever.. my vote = fafinettex3 =)


----------



## ChrisdeNell

Amarantoskm said:


> I have started loving Pixiwoo. I find myself watching more mature, experienced gurus like Kandee, Nic and Sam, Camille from TalkinMakeup, etc. They have kids, jobs, and lives, which I find more appealing. The immaturity of some gurus just started getting on my nerves.



ITA!! Pixiwoo... Just soooo professional, funny, humble...I really LOVE the sisters!!

I was into TiffanyD... but i find that she talks and talks and talks before she does a make up vid... also I find her inmature, her looks are good though but I just prefer more "Mature" tutorials... I really hope this make sense without offending anyone.


----------



## .pursefiend.

MakeupRepublic (she is the bomb)
VanityRich
MakeupByLeinaBaaaby


----------



## letsgoshopping

LisaSz09- fantastic for makeup product reviews! 
Kandeethemakeupartist
Pixiwoo- LOVE the sisters! 
MakeupbyTiffanyD- she's starting to annoy me a little lately though
MakeupgeekTV- love her tutorials


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

lollipop26 is still one of my ongoing favorites.



btw Pursefiend - I love your sig


----------



## sunnykil

I love cl2425


----------



## bellapsyd

misschevious!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Trolley-Dolly said:


> lollipop26 is still one of my ongoing favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> btw Pursefiend - I love your sig


 
thank you m'am


----------



## peachy pink

lollipop26 is soo sweet. but i also like elle (allthatglitters21), and i kinda like her new vids better than the old ones!


----------



## tomz_grl

^Speaking of 'Elle', I thought I would give her another try since she and TiffanyD seem to be so close and I don't think Tiffany is in anyway misleading (I know I'm naive sometimes), I signed up for her twitter and girl tweets ALL the time. She'll send one out saying 'I'm about to do *', 'I'm doing *' then 'I just finished *'. Also, she was making a huge fuss last night because someone has created a fake Elle page and I replied back to her, aren't you a fake Elle too? She hasn't responded yet. 

BTW, has anyone watched the video of two teenage girls making fun of 'elle' and 'blair'. It's hillarious! The 'blair' girl has her voice down pat!


----------



## peachy pink

tomz_grl said:


> ^Speaking of 'Elle', I thought I would give her another try since she and TiffanyD seem to be so close and I don't think Tiffany is in anyway misleading (I know I'm naive sometimes), I signed up for her twitter and girl tweets ALL the time. She'll send one out saying 'I'm about to do *', 'I'm doing *' then 'I just finished *'. Also, she was making a huge fuss last night because someone has created a fake Elle page and I replied back to her, aren't you a fake Elle too? She hasn't responded yet.


LOL really? I didn't sign up for hers ... funny how people don't mind sharing their lives with everyone. I think theres a huge difference if you are a "normal person" twittering about what you are up to with your friends following you or a pretty famous girl like her - there are tons of people following her... idk what to think. She has a pretty bag tho ;D


----------



## resin

my favorites are http://www.youtube.com/user/msfililocalola 
http://www.youtube.com/user/whatstyleistonickel


----------



## missmndz

I like Juicystar007(?) Blair, and I like Dulcecandy87, xsparkage


----------



## trueshoelove2

I'd never thought to look at these!  I use youtube a lot for workout videos and for hair style ideas, but it never clicked that I could look up makeup videos.  Thanks for these ideas, girls..I'm gonna have some fun tomorrow


----------



## Jeannam2008

I lovee: *Juicystar07* and her other one: *otherjuicystar07* and her sisters 2 channels: *EllesGlitterGossip* and *AllThatGlitters21*. Also *lx3lally* and last but not least: *DulceCandy87*


----------



## letsgoshopping

I used to subscribe to allthatglitters21 and juicystar07. I unsubscribed to juicystar07 because the amount of products she pushes was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jahpson

*MakeupEnvy* has clear instructions. I was able to color my eyebrows properly with her help! She is a makeup artist


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I subscribe to:

Lisasz09, Pursebuzz, EnKoremakeup & lollipop26 for reviews

Makeupgeek, Makeupbytiffanyd, & pixiwoo for tutorials


----------



## ilvoelv

I love Michelle Phan! Shes great


----------



## sillywahine

^ yea she's my fav too. her videos are neatly edited and I find her voice soothing lol.
I also subscribe Fafinettex3, ahanhbarbie34, and Bubzbeauty (love her Irish accent!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Whatstyleistonickel is actually really rude.

I left him a sweet comment telling him how much I enjoyed watching his video, then also said to him just as a little p.s. note that it was ESpresso eyeshadow not EXpresso. And he blocked me from being a subscriber on his channel. SOOO rude!


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Oh no! That's awful! I would want to know if I was pronouncing a word wrong when thousands of people view my videos. 

It drives me insane when *allthatglitters21* says "eXpecially". She says it all the time! Girl, if you're gonna brag about how you're a senior in college, you should be able to pronounce that darn word right!


----------



## Tracy

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ Oh no! That's awful! I would want to know if I was pronouncing a word wrong when thousands of people view my videos.
> 
> It drives me insane when *allthatglitters21* says "eXpecially". She says it all the time! Girl, if you're gonna brag about how you're a senior in college, you should be able to pronounce that darn word right!



That drives me insane too! Her sister does it too.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ LOL I thought I was the only person. Damn i'm glad!


----------



## Tracy

It really takes all I have to not correct them! And the eXpresso thing too....


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Whatstyleistonickel is actually really rude.
> 
> I left him a sweet comment telling him how much I enjoyed watching his video, then also said to him just as a little p.s. note that it was ESpresso eyeshadow not EXpresso. And he blocked me from being a subscriber on his channel. SOOO rude!


 
I used to watch whatstyleistonickel, but I think his head has gotten really big.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've tried to watch Blair and Elle, since they seem to be pretty well known in you tube land...sorry, but I couldnt handle either of them.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ LOL. They are cute girls but they get super excited about everything. And sometimes I feel Blairs accent is a little staged.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Btw, Lanaindiana is HILARIOUS. She does some makeup vidoes and she does other blogs/ootd's.


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Whatstyleistonickel is actually really rude.
> 
> I left him a sweet comment telling him how much I enjoyed watching his video, then also said to him just as a little p.s. note that it was ESpresso eyeshadow not EXpresso. And he blocked me from being a subscriber on his channel. SOOO rude!


 
Are you serious? That is ridiculous.  

It absolutely drives me insane when "Elle" says eXpecially. I mean, really? You're a senior in college?? UGH!


----------



## MissyBaby

AllThatGlitters21 and JuicyStar07, Elle and Blair, the sisters!! They remind me of an old friend from college! I really appreciated Elle's last video about organizing her school bag!! I am all on top of that right now. I like to watch Blair but I find that Elle's tips are more suitable for me, as we are near the same age.


----------



## Tracy

I found a new one: http://www.youtube.com/user/gossmakeupartist
He's a makeup artist and has lots of great tips. I just watched his "Basics" videos--great tips!!


----------



## *Jem*

I really love Petrilude, Pixiwoo, lollipop26 and MakeupbyTiffanyD. QueenofBlendingMUA is really good too as well as Jennissemakeup- but I cant stand her talking. l


----------



## mirage927

i love makeupbyrisa. She creates art: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aVy2far0fo


----------



## Jeannam2008

*julieg713*
Blair and Elle have kinda been getting old lately. I agree they do push a lot of products in their videos... but I'm still stuck watching them lol


----------



## Loquita

Tracy said:


> It really takes all I have to not correct them! And the eXpresso thing too....



LOL, that drives me INSANE.  

Glad to hear that I am not alone!


----------



## Loquita

Okay, I just started checking out YouTube MU videos and I have to say that TiffanyD is a genius!!!  I appreciate the fact that she uses MAC, since I know the line well and it's not so expensive.  

She answered about 5 of my questions in one single video. Much  to TiffanyD!!!


----------



## Tracy

Glad I'm not either, Lo! I think lots of people say eXpresso.....made me wonder if that's how it was supposed to be pronounced! lol

Tiffany is awesome!  
Pixiwoo is another favorite--they have great technique and I learn something new in every video I watch.


----------



## Loquita

Tracy said:


> Glad I'm not either, Lo! I think lots of people say eXpresso.....made me wonder if that's how it was supposed to be pronounced! lol
> 
> Tiffany is awesome!
> Pixiwoo is another favorite--they have great technique and I learn something new in every video I watch.



Tell me about it - I was an Italian major in college so hearing "eXpresso" is like listening to nails on a chalkboard, lol.  

Thanks for the Pixiwoo tip - I will check it out!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Pixiwoo,I believe,is the best on yt. Simply amazing.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I can never find a pixiwoo vid that I like - can someone post a link to one for me that they like?


----------



## Tracy

Here are a bunch of pixiwoo that I like. it seems as though even if I don't like the makeup done in the vid, I always come away w/ learning something new or a new product to try. 
I like this one:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YckBjqF9r-0

and: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrNivhjrDFc

and this Bridal series---great tips! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ_ljZdEW4Q

aaaand---amazing blending! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Laf81ti-OKs
and PT2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGymiKxb0_M


----------



## designingdancer

I really like Letzmakeup a lot!


----------



## *Jem*

Jeannam2008 said:


> *julieg713*
> Blair and Elle have kinda been getting old lately. I agree they do push a lot of products in their videos... but I'm still stuck watching them lol



I had no idea who they were until I read this thread earlier last month. 

I watched a few of their videos and now that they have to disclose that they are being paid or compensated for the videos I have noticed that everything they do is paid by the products they are raving about. super lame.


----------



## xpurseloverx

Fafinettex3
michelle phan
juicystar07
thecurrentcustom
thespnation


----------



## canada's

Jeannam2008 said:


> *julieg713*
> Blair and Elle have kinda been getting old lately. I agree they do push a lot of products in their videos... but I'm still stuck watching them lol



agreed, but i quit watching months ago.

i really like alba mayo. she doesn't do many videos anymore, but the ones she has up are very easy to follow. plus, she's packed with takeaway information, so you aren't only learning how to recreate that particular look, but also learning general makeup application tips along the way.

oh, i also love makeupfunwithjesse. she is a MUA and gives great direction. 

i am not a fan of the girls who grab a camera and just blab.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I've recently noticed that Blair and Elle seem to do the same videos and follow (or copy) each others ideas. I know their sisters, but this is something I've noticed recently. For example Blair is working out now and she'll talk about it and her routine and Elle just posted something up about her work out plan and nutrition routine.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I personally Like Makeupbymel. I also follow Blair and Elle... But what's up with all those amex gift card give aways?! I find that a bit strange... And I agree with the poster above, they seem to copy each other. A lot.


----------



## i<3handbags

Loquita said:


> Tell me about it - I was an Italian major in college so hearing "eXpresso" is like listening to nails on a chalkboard, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the Pixiwoo tip - I will check it out!



I HATE when people say expresso! I have seen people type it here on TPF for the color espresso. Just as annoying lol.


----------



## i<3handbags

Blair is annoying. I don't watch her at all. She sounds like a snot, and that just rubs me the wrong way. Elle sounds that way too, but not quite as bad. I don't really watch her anymore, and am thinking of unsubscribing.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I've noticed that lately too, like she's above her viewers. I always wonder why she's being home schooled now. She's definitely not doing much school work, b/c she goes to the gym, and shops, and takes care of glitzy glam. (yes I follow her on twitter too  shame)
She must not have a job anymore either, but with running glitzy glam and promoting it in some videos. I wouldn't need a job either if I did that.


----------



## MACsarah

^these gurus get paid in thousands by YT. I doubt Blair needs a day-job besides glitzy glam and yt. I for one, Love Blair  haha.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I do too, I will admit it. Even though some things bug me. I always get on you tube and watch her and Elle's videos. I just can't help it. I'm definitely liking MakeupbyTiffanyD? if that's right? She's starting to become my most fav. I love the difference voices she makes and her reviews on LUSH always get my excited to buy some!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Blair and Elle aren't all what you think they are.

There are lots of controversy about the two of them. Apparently their names are Lisa & Elizabeth. And if you say anything to them about it then they will "sue you" for revealing their personal information and they left little girls mean comments or something. And they get paid $250 for every video that they make that is sponsored by a company and that "Blair" is breaking the laws because she is under the age of 18 and is earning money from things. It was all kinda pathetic and funny.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I wish I could get paid to post up videos on You Tube. What a dream world...lmao


----------



## sjunky13

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Blair and Elle aren't all what you think they are.
> 
> There are lots of controversy about the two of them. Apparently their names are Lisa & Elizabeth. And if you say anything to them about it then they will "sue you" for revealing their personal information and they left little girls mean comments or something. And they get paid $250 for every video that they make that is sponsored by a company and that "Blair" is breaking the laws because she is under the age of 18 and is earning money from things. It was all kinda pathetic and funny.


 Most ppl on YT make money once they make partner. Its just that these 2 are really sucessful. I know someone that does these videoes. We used to work together. She makes money on each click and comment.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

But under the new FTC regulations the YouTuber must state if they are being paid to do the video or else it is illegal and they can face a fine of up to $10,000 and/or imprisonment.


----------



## Jeannam2008

So are Blair and Elle being paid to do videos?
B/c their always stating that their not getting paid...blah blah blah.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah they are. Hence why 99.9% of their videos are always reviews of really RANDOM brands.


----------



## MAGs

MichellePhan, Fafinette(she reminds me so much of my bestfriend hehehe) and fuzkittie


----------



## bonchicgenre

With Elle and Blairs latest updates I find them even more annoying. It's great that they are successful at such a young age but how do you get THAT successful just from doing youtube videos. Seems like there is something fishy going on.


----------



## sabbiee_co

sjunky13 said:


> Most ppl on YT make money once they make partner. Its just that these 2 are really sucessful. I know someone that does these videoes. We used to work together. She makes money on each click and comment.



It's not about getting paid by YT when you post videos and get lots of views and comments. A lot of people do that, even the lesser known ones and being partner in YT is not that hard.

It's about the fact they they got paid by companies to do videos promoting their items and they didn't disclose the fact that they got paid (pre-FTC regulations of course). I don't buy the whole "My reviews are 100% honest even if they're sponsored" from anybody.


----------



## sjunky13

sabbiee_co said:


> It's not about getting paid by YT when you post videos and get lots of views and comments. A lot of people do that, even the lesser known ones and being partner in YT is not that hard.
> 
> It's about the fact they they got paid by companies to do videos promoting their items and they didn't disclose the fact that they got paid (pre-FTC regulations of course). I don't buy the whole "My reviews are 100% honest even if they're sponsored" from anybody.


 Well PPl shouldnt be so naive. Its all a hustle. They are in it for the $$$ . I can think of worse crimes.


----------



## sabbiee_co

sjunky13 said:


> Well PPl shouldnt be so naive. Its all a hustle. They are in it for the $$$ . I can think of worse crimes.



Tell that to their viewers, majority of whom I'm assuming are in their tweens and teens


----------



## xpurseloverx

its really sad compaines are taking advantage of the gurus and make them use thier products so everyone goes out to buy it. it was once just a simple i like the color lipstick whats the name and now to you have to buy it and annoying ads i just want to learn thats all! is it too much to ask?
but blair and elle really give away that they are getting paid after reading some comments on here i def am notcing them reviewing random brands and other tid bits i just watch them to learn not a fan of them they are too stuck up
srry for the long comment lol


----------



## heffalump

michelle phan
hollyannaeree

I love the asian girls since I'm Korean


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

bonchicgenre said:


> With Elle and Blairs latest updates I find them even more annoying. It's great that they are successful at such a young age but how do you get THAT successful just from doing youtube videos. Seems like there is something fishy going on.



ITA.
I think the whole Blair being the MUA for a NY Fashion Show event a load of Bullsh*t. 

Are they claiming that a designer just happened to be watching a 16 year old's makeup video. It's obviously a scam. And they still have not told the YouTube community HOW they got the oppertunity to do this. It will be interesting to know, if they do let on.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sjunky13 said:


> Well PPl shouldnt be so naive. Its all a hustle. They are in it for the $$$ . I can think of worse crimes.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Yeah after seeing their latest videos they are a little more annoying. It's like their bragging that "Oh I'm a 17 year old and the youngest to ever do make up in a fashion show" big whoop.
I can't stand to watch them anymore. I only started b/c I'm a total rookie at make up and I liked Blairs tutorials on make up and the looks and how to do them, but she doesn't do those anymore. It's all about promoting a product and showing off the stuff they bought recently.
And Elle on twitter is annoying she constantly talks about college like she's the only one attending and "oh it's just such hard work taking exams and studying" She's just so "loaded down with school work" obviously not if she has time to jet off to NYC for a week.

Also apparently Elle is doing a give away with @PurseBlog on twitter. Fantastic......I hope they aren't around this forum somewhere. Suck if they read what we type about them lol.


----------



## Adore

That's so funny, I've been thinking the opposite of that with elle and blair! With all that going on I feel like they've both remained modest while being able to share all the big things they're up to.

Another guru I watch and have a love/not-crazy-about feeling for is that michelle phan/rice bunny girl so I took her off my twitter but still watch her videos. I like a lot of the stuff she's done lately. But lately her videos have been so odd. 
When she talks and it's her live in front of the camera instead of her usual voice over, she just has such weird body language... like she moves her whole body waaaaaayyyyyy too expressively towards the camera, like she can't just sit there and gesture with her hands haha. I don't know if I can take much more of that! >_< 

OH and to add-- and I am LOVING that Kandee johnson... I think she is really sincere and she is definitely a pro!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> Yeah after seeing their latest videos they are a little more annoying. It's like their bragging that "Oh I'm a 17 year old and the youngest to ever do make up in a fashion show" big whoop.
> I can't stand to watch them anymore. I only started b/c I'm a total rookie at make up and I liked Blairs tutorials on make up and the looks and how to do them, but she doesn't do those anymore. It's all about promoting a product and showing off the stuff they bought recently.
> And Elle on twitter is annoying she constantly talks about college like she's the only one attending and "oh it's just such hard work taking exams and studying" She's just so "loaded down with school work" obviously not if she has time to jet off to NYC for a week.
> 
> *Also apparently Elle is doing a give away with @PurseBlog on twitter. Fantastic......I hope they aren't around this forum somewhere. Suck if they read what we type about them lol*.



 Oooops!


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Blair and Elle aren't all what you think they are.
> 
> There are lots of controversy about the two of them. Apparently their names are Lisa & Elizabeth. And if you say anything to them about it then they will "sue you" for revealing their personal information and they left little girls mean comments or something. And they get paid $250 for every video that they make that is sponsored by a company and that "Blair" is breaking the laws because she is under the age of 18 and is earning money from things. It was all kinda pathetic and funny.


I heard about this..I used to suscribe when they first appeared on youtube. I love makeupbytiffanyd, her and julieg are my favourites! very down to earth despite all the hit they receive.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

emiily said:


> Panacea81 and Lollipop26 are my favourites.
> 
> Lisa and Elizabeth (or Elle and Blair as they INSIST are their reals names) really get to me, getting paid thousands of $$$ to post glowing reviews, denying it and threatening to SUE little girls who ask if its true that Elle and Blair aren't their names. I don't know how anyone can support these 2. And 'little Hannah' is actually called Emily.



that's crazy. I remember one of them sending me some hate mail because I didn't write " omg you're so beautiful and amazing" in their comments *rolls eyes*

 I don't really watch YT vids anymore, they're all the same now. But 2 people who can't be beat are Josh aka Petrilude, and Julia aka Misschevious.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

sjunky13 said:


> Well PPl shouldnt be so naive. Its all a hustle. They are in it for the $$$ . I can think of worse crimes.



but the majority of their audience are little kids, so I'd guess that's why people are making such a big deal out of it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> that's crazy. I remember one of them sending me some hate mail because I didn't write " omg you're so beautiful and amazing" in their comments *rolls eyes*
> 
> I don't really watch YT vids anymore, they're all the same now. But 2 people who can't be beat are Josh aka Petrilude, and Julia aka Misschevious.



They randomly sent you hate mail because you didn't say they were beautiful


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Trolley-Dolly said:


> They randomly sent you hate mail because you didn't say they were beautiful



LOL no, I should have explained more,  they usually keep comments that say things like  " omg I love you" "omg ur so pretty" but delete comments where ppl are not kissing their who know whats
 I wrote something to the effect of " that's a pretty look and good choice of colors, but it looks slighty uneven, just a heads up" or something like that.
 I get a YT private message saying they don't appreciate my hater comments and if I don't like her I should unsubscribe because I'm negative.  I was like wtf, all I did was warn her that the look was uneven *shrugs*

 but like I said before I don't bother with these YT gurus anymore except the ones I mentioned above, too much unnecessary drama in cyber world


----------



## Tracy

Jeannam2008 said:


> Yeah after seeing their latest videos they are a little more annoying. It's like their bragging that "Oh I'm a 17 year old and the youngest to ever do make up in a fashion show" big whoop.
> I can't stand to watch them anymore. I only started b/c I'm a total rookie at make up and I liked Blairs tutorials on make up and the looks and how to do them, but she doesn't do those anymore. It's all about promoting a product and showing off the stuff they bought recently.
> And Elle on twitter is annoying she constantly talks about college like she's the only one attending and "oh it's just such hard work taking exams and studying" She's just so "loaded down with school work" obviously not if she has time to jet off to NYC for a week.
> 
> Also apparently Elle is doing a give away with @PurseBlog on twitter. Fantastic......I hope they aren't around this forum somewhere. Suck if they read what we type about them lol.



If you want good tips and to learn from a makeup artist, watch Makeupby TiffanyD and pixiwoo!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tracy said:


> If you want good tips and to learn from a makeup artist, watch Makeupby TiffanyD and pixiwoo!


 
I agree, I heart Pixiwoo's videos, she's awesome!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I love makeupby tiffanyd she's really the only one I watch anymore!


----------



## Tracy

I loved pixiwoo's latest video! I'm SO going to replicate that look.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CWXlxm6e_c

Elle claims that she has been an avid reader of The Purse Blog since summer 2008, and now "she" (I'm guessing Megs) are "BFF's"


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> LOL no, I should have explained more,  they usually keep comments that say things like  " omg I love you" "omg ur so pretty" but delete comments where ppl are not kissing their who know whats
> I wrote something to the effect of " that's a pretty look and good choice of colors, but it looks slighty uneven, just a heads up" or something like that.
> I get a YT private message saying they don't appreciate my hater comments and if I don't like her I should unsubscribe because I'm negative.  I was like wtf, all I did was warn her that the look was uneven *shrugs*
> 
> but like I said before I don't bother with these YT gurus anymore except the ones I mentioned above, too much unnecessary drama in cyber world



LOL yeah I'm not surprised. A LOT of the guru's seem to expect everyone to kiss their ass. When, basically, it's not going to happen and they can't take negativity.


----------



## Megs

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CWXlxm6e_c
> 
> Elle claims that she has been an avid reader of The Purse Blog since summer 2008, and now "she" (I'm guessing Megs) are "BFF's"



Elle and I are really good friends . She and I have been friends since the beginning of last summer. And we are doing a giveaway together. So all of that is true. Did you think she was not telling the truth?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

It says on Twitter that Purseblog is giving away makeup bags, that Fendi one is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Megs

MsWestchesterNY said:


> It says on Twitter that Purseblog is giving away makeup bags, that Fendi one is sooo cute!!!



We have 3 makeup bag giveaways! 

Fendi one will be on PurseBlog.com (comment section is closed right now until our server is upgraded). 

Miu Miu one on AllthatGlitters21 comment page. 

Adriana Castro one if you follow PB and ElleFowler on Twitter


----------



## Swanky

almost OT, but does anyone know why that youtube cuts out every 3 seconds? I can't even watch it


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^happens to me sometimes too!!!


----------



## Megs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> almost OT, but does anyone know why that youtube cuts out every 3 seconds? I can't even watch it



Is your internet connection bad? It works for me...


----------



## ChristyR143

Down in the lower right hand corner of the box, where you can change the quality setting to HD (360p, 480p, etc...) sometimes if I set mine too high, it will do that. Just go and click one lower that usually fixes it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pixiwoo is the best! I loved their Raquel Welch and Linda Evangelisa make overs.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

^ Pixiwoo are very good as well! I'd prefer watching actual MUA on YT


----------



## Tracy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> almost OT, but does anyone know why that youtube cuts out every 3 seconds? I can't even watch it



Sometimes this happens if the video has just been uploaded. I find if I pause it for a while and do something else it will "catch up" and work.  Pain in the butt but it works!


----------



## Swanky

good to know, thanks!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Megs said:


> Elle and I are really good friends . She and I have been friends since the beginning of last summer. And we are doing a giveaway together. So all of that is true. Did you think she was not telling the truth?



I guess it was the whole Elle/Blair/Lisa/Elizabeth business and the FTC regulation thing that threw us all off guard


----------



## Megs

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I guess it was the whole Elle/Blair/Lisa/Elizabeth business and the FTC regulation thing that threw us all off guard



Well, I go by my own nickname here, Megs versus Meaghan. Not sure if that would be an issue with anyone. For me, someone using a nickname does not pose a threat, does not make them a bad person, and does not mean they are lying. 

When it comes to the FTC regulation, that is affecting every single blogger our there. If a designer were to send me a bag as a thank you and I post about that bag, I have to tell people that it was a gift. But bags and beauty products are entirely different - with a tube of mascara being $15 versus a bag being $600. I guarantee you every beauty blog online is sent free products, actually every one that I know is. 

It is not my business to know what Elle or any Vlogger/Blogger is making, being given for free, or being given as a sponsored post. What I do know is that many rumors are out there. 

Is that what you meant about the FTC?


----------



## ChristyR143

Megs said:


> Well, I go by my own nickname here, Megs versus Meaghan. Not sure if that would be an issue with anyone. For me, someone using a nickname does not pose a threat, does not make them a bad person, and *does not mean they are lying*.
> 
> When it comes to the FTC regulation, that is affecting every single blogger our there. If a designer were to send me a bag as a thank you and I post about that bag, I have to tell people that it was a gift. But bags and beauty products are entirely different - with a tube of mascara being $15 versus a bag being $600. I guarantee you every beauty blog online is sent free products, actually every one that I know is.
> 
> It is not my business to know what Elle or any Vlogger/Blogger is making, being given for free, or being given as a sponsored post. What I do know is that many rumors are out there.
> 
> Is that what you meant about the FTC?




Except for that "Elle" and "Blair" did lie about it in the beginning, and even went so far as to threaten people who called them out on it.

I totally understand not going by your birth name. I don't go by the name on my birth certificate.  But what I DON'T get is the way it was handled when it was discovered that "Elle" and "Blair" weren't their real names.  My thought is, why couldn't they just be honest about it?  And if they are willing to mislead their subscribers in that way over that, what ELSE are they being dishonest about? That's my issue with them.


----------



## Megs

ChristyR143 said:


> Except for that "Elle" and "Blair" did lie about it in the beginning, and even went so far as to threaten people who called them out on it.
> 
> I totally understand not going by your birth name. I don't go by the name on my birth certificate.  But what I DON'T get is the way it was handled when it was discovered that "Elle" and "Blair" weren't their real names.  My thought is, why couldn't they just be honest about it?  And if they are willing to mislead their subscribers in that way over that, what ELSE are they being dishonest about? That's my issue with them.



Are you 100% certain of everything you are saying? Like for a fact sure, or you are just retelling it like other people have told? Because if not it is only spreading more rumors. 

I am going to be completely honest here, I still don't see why anyone  even cares. Elle and Blair don't owe anyone info on their full name, and they can choose to tell people it when they want to. I have known Elle since early last summer and she has ALWAYS gone by Elle and it has never been an issue. Her mom calls her Elle, her friends call her Elle. 

Really though, no one "owes" anyone anything. Elle goes by Elle all day, everyday, so why would she have to even get into that.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion of course, but personally I don't get why anyone cares. That doesn't change her as a person. And that is my opinion.

Elle is my friend, so yes, my opinion comes from that of being her friend. But for as long as I known her, she has been honest and one of the most thoughtful kind people I know. I think very highly of her and I think many people take rumors they read or hear and let them get a bit out of hand. The same thing happens to Vlad and I - and I don't always feel like I owe everyone an explanation that things being said about us and our forum and our members are completely false.


----------



## ChristyR143

Hmm... well, I guess I can't say that I know for a fact, since it didn't happen directly to ME. But, I have seen screencaps of some of those messages that were sent from her youtube account. I suppose that could have been dummied, but why would anyone take the time to do that? What would be the point? I would imagine someone would have to be slightly obsessed to go to such extremes to hurt someone.

As for why people care...people felt deceived, plain and simple.  Had she handled it a bit differently, it might not have gone down the way it did. Like, if she had said something like "No, actually Elle isn't my birth name, but it's a nickname that I have always gone by and everyone I know calls me that" or something like that, I think people might have felt differently about it.  When people ask me if Christy is my 'real' name, I say no. It's not my birth name, but I have always been called that by everyone I know, and the only time I hear my birth name is when I'm in deep doo doo with my mother. 

As for them owing anyone anything? Well, no, of course they don't OWE it to anyone. But, I kind of view it like this...their subscribers have gotten them where they are, so the least they can give them is a little honesty.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I've always thought that in the case of Elle, even if her real name is Lisa, it could be that she goes by the first letter of her name- L- and just spelled it out. My name is Katherine, but my friends call me 'K', and write it out Kay. But my name isn't Kay.

Either way, I'm not particularly a fan of either of their videos, as I think they appeal more towards the younger, pre-teen crowd. But if we're talking pixiwoo, now they're my favs!


----------



## Megs

ChristyR143 said:


> Hmm... well, I guess I can't say that I know for a fact, since it didn't happen directly to ME. But, I have seen screencaps of some of those messages that were sent from her youtube account. I suppose that could have been dummied, but why would anyone take the time to do that? What would be the point? I would imagine someone would have to be slightly obsessed to go to such extremes to hurt someone.
> 
> As for why people care...people felt deceived, plain and simple.  Had she handled it a bit differently, it might not have gone down the way it did. Like, if she had said something like "No, actually Elle isn't my birth name, but it's a nickname that I have always gone by and everyone I know calls me that" or something like that, I think people might have felt differently about it.  When people ask me if Christy is my 'real' name, I say no. It's not my birth name, but I have always been called that by everyone I know, and the only time I hear my birth name is when I'm in deep doo doo with my mother.
> 
> As for them owing anyone anything? Well, no, of course they don't OWE it to anyone. But, I kind of view it like this...their subscribers have gotten them where they are, so the least they can give them is a little honesty.



I see what you are saying - but sometimes people just want to find fault (I don't mean you I just mean in general). I am sure if she addressed everything everyone questioned her on that is all she would do all day long, 24/7.

I was friends with her when the entire name debacle came up, well part of it. And I specifically remember her addressing it in a video and on youtube. As for people going to extremes to hurt someone - it happens. All the time. It happens to Vlad and I. I have read some REALLY nasty things on the internet about us or by people pretending to be us. Totally sucks.

I know being a vlogger versus a blogger is different - but it is a hard balance to decide what you want to address and what you want to leave. And when you have as many subscribers as she does, you are going to get more and more people who are starting rumors. That is just how things work. Everyone handles things differently and there is not really a right or wrong - I just know she is not lying about her name and that there are tons of completely false rumors about her floating around


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't believe they owe anyone anything. But there are pleanty youtubers that DO tell the truth to their subscribers. You know, they should tell the truth more than anything, and since 90% of their subscribers are teenage kids or younger (as they both say on a regular basis) WHY would they send hate mail to them telling the kids they are going to sue them just for asking an innocent question about their true identity because they feel they are being mislead or they generally are intrigued to know the truth if they were "Elle and Blair".
I think if they had handled it in a more mature and polite way then people would feel differently towards this matter. 

Regarding FTC rules, I know for a fact that both Elle and Blair (and a lot of other gurus) on YouTube, did NOT state that they were being compensated for their videos or that they were sent the products before the FTC rule was put in place, so therefore how are people to know that this is their honest opinion of the product? The majority of the YouTube gurus claim that they would not review a product if they were going to be paid $$$ to make the video, mainly because they care about their subscribers and their public image on YouTube so they never did it, but in my opinion Elle and Blair never did that. They never claimed that they got sent the products. So basically the products that they were reviewing could be a load of crap and they don't really care, they just want their money. I feel like now that the FTC rule has been put in place, they don't review such random brands because they don't want their subscribers to realise that.

Just my honest opinion, I actually like Elle and Blair, this just bugs me about them that they can't be honest with their subscribers.


----------



## ChristyR143

Megs said:


> I see what you are saying - but sometimes people just want to find fault (I don't mean you I just mean in general).* I am sure if she addressed everything everyone questioned her on that is all she would do all day long, 24/7.*



Yeah...I can see that.


----------



## Megs

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I don't believe they owe anyone anything. But there are pleanty youtubers that DO tell the truth to their subscribers. You know, they should tell the truth more than anything, and since 90% of their subscribers are teenage kids or younger (as they both say on a regular basis) WHY would they send hate mail to them telling the kids they are going to sue them just for asking an innocent question about their true identity because they feel they are being mislead or they generally are intrigued to know the truth if they were "Elle and Blair".
> I think if they had handled it in a more mature and polite way then people would feel differently towards this matter.
> 
> Regarding FTC rules, I know for a fact that both Elle and Blair (and a lot of other gurus) on YouTube, did NOT state that they were being compensated for their videos or that they were sent the products before the FTC rule was put in place, so therefore how are people to know that this is their honest opinion of the product? The majority of the YouTube gurus claim that they would not review a product if they were going to be paid $$$ to make the video, mainly because they care about their subscribers and their public image on YouTube so they never did it, but in my opinion Elle and Blair never did that. They never claimed that they got sent the products. So basically the products that they were reviewing could be a load of crap and they don't really care, they just want their money. I feel like now that the FTC rule has been put in place, they don't review such random brands because they don't want their subscribers to realise that.
> 
> Just my honest opinion, I actually like Elle and Blair, this just bugs me about them that they can't be honest with their subscribers.



But you are speculating that entire middle paragraph. Because I remember videos from the summer that said that she was sent product X, Y, or Z. I am sure if you look back you will see that she mentioned it 

Again, FTC rules for bloggers and vloggers are new anyhow. And the whole FTC regulation could be a great thread on our forum somewhere. Long story short, every magazine you read has items being written about that were given to the magazine for free. Many of those same items come from companies paying thousands to advertise in the magazine pages. No one complains about that, but it is the same thing?! 

I am not trying to make some big me versus you guys thing right now, so I apologize if it comes off that way. I just know how frustrating it is to see something said about me that is false and I guess it is nice for me when I see someone that knows the truth say, "Hey, that isn't true what you said". Ya know? 

Anyone can watch whoever they want on YouTube for whatever reason, totally. But I am just popping in to comment on things I know to be one way but some people think are a different way. 

I came in this thread originally because I saw a question if Elle was my friend. And I answered that indeed she and I are friends and then when I see some other things that are false, I have spoke again. I really like her videos - because for me, they are completely honest, carefree, and fun.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Megs said:


> I am not trying to make some big me versus you guys thing right now, so I apologize if it comes off that way. I* just know how frustrating it is to see something said about me that is false and I guess it is nice for me when I see someone that knows the truth say, "Hey, that isn't true what you said". Ya know? *



I totally understand where you are coming from 

I guess everyone is going to have their own opinions on this matter anway, no matter what the truth may be


----------



## Needanotherbag

I really like *fafinettex3* vids... but her newest one bums me out...she bought a fake Chanel and even tells where it can be purchased...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^  Really?!


----------



## ChristyR143

I watched a video that Marlena (Makeupgeek) put up the other day, it was a 'what's in my purse' tag and her bag was a fake Versace that she said she bought in New York at one of those "rip off" places where you have to pay cash only. Made me sad.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I saw that. Marlena has started to bore me recently.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Is it me or is Enkore suddenly talking to his subscribers like they are idiots? He has been a turn off for me recently too...


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ All these youtubers are really starting to disappoint, it's sad!!!
Except for MakeUpBy TiffanyD. I never get tired of watching her, and her new vlogs on her new channel, make me literally LOL. She is very funny at points and I LOVE watching her =)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ Have you saw her vlog videos on her other channel?! She is soo cool!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ All these youtubers are really starting to disappoint, it's sad!!!
> Except for MakeUpBy TiffanyD. I never get tired of watching her, and her new vlogs on her new channel, make me literally LOL. She is very funny at points and I LOVE watching her =)



I agree, I'm getting bored with quite a few of my past favorites - Maybe it's me, but it seems a few of them are getting arrogant.

TiffanyD will always be my fave - she is hilarious.  I love her new channel too.


----------



## Needanotherbag

ChristyR143 said:


> I watched a video that Marlena (Makeupgeek) put up the other day, it was a 'what's in my purse' tag and her bag was a fake Versace that she said she bought in New York at one of those "rip off" places where you have to pay cash only. Made me sad.



Oh geeze, havent seen that one.
Well, what we do know from watching TiffanyD is that she's an LV girl, and hers are authentic.


----------



## *Jem*

I agree with you guys. I wish Tiffany would post vids more often...and Pixiwoo. 
Nic is moving closer to Sam so I am interested to see if they do more stuff.

Also Lollipop26 needs to post more often. I like hearing her reviews on stuff. I really feel like she is honest.


----------



## ellacoach

Lorraine from TheCurrentCustom is my all time fave. I never get tired of her videos. She's been doing 'Day in the Life' videos on her other channel theCurrentBoobies which I've totally enjoyed watching. 

I've pretty much unsubscribed from all others though.


----------



## ChristyR143

ITA about Marlena. I'm not really interested as much in her as I used to be. I don't really care for the new format of her videos either. They are a little too commercial looking for me.

Tiffany is definitely my favorite. I like the fact that they are just simple videos, not overly edited or jazzed up. It's just her and her makeup. Love it! 

I also love Lorraine just because she is so hilarious.  

And of course, Sam and Nic are amazing as well. Love the accents!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I agree that a lot of the 'gurus' are becoming a little full of themselves. I must be in the minority because I also feel like TiffanyD's getting a little arrogant. I used to adore her and her videos, and I just recently unsubscribed. Lorraine from TheCurrentCustom has always, to me, come off a little rude. 

Marlena's makeup is always gorgeous and ridiculously well blended, but I'd like some new content from her. I feel like her makeup looks are starting to all be the same basic concept, with different colors. 

I adore lollipop26 for her product reviews- obviously she doesn't do many tutorials. Her and Lisasz09 do great reviews and I like that both of them seem unchanged.


----------



## omgblonde

I actually love Elle & Blair's videos. They are the only ones I really watch often. Oh & Pixiwoo, I love their videos!


----------



## keodi

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ All these youtubers are really starting to disappoint, it's sad!!!
> Except for* MakeUpBy TiffanyD. I never get tired of watching her, and her new vlogs on her new channel, make me literally LOL. She is very funny at points and I LOVE watching her* =)



I agree.


----------



## i<3handbags

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh geeze, havent seen that one.
> Well, what we do know from watching TiffanyD is that she's an LV girl, and hers are authentic.



As a Coach fan I have to chime in that she owns a lot of Coach too!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ yay. I like her even more now!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Elle's take on "vlogging"(while she's in the car driving) is boring to watch. TiffanyD's are funny and enjoyable. Elle needs to stick to her tutorials, haha.


----------



## EllAva

I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if she's been mentioned, but I really love JulieG713... I was watching several of her eyeshadow tutorials last night and she is really great at instructing.


----------



## MACsarah

Needanotherbag said:


> I really like *fafinettex3* vids... but her newest one bums me out...she bought a fake Chanel and even tells where it can be purchased...



LOL. It was an inspired bag. Like one of those bags Forever 21 makes. Its not like it was from china town


----------



## i<3handbags

TheMakeupRepublic is one of my fav's. Great videos and video quality, and she is phenomenal. Right up there with TiffanyD


----------



## Needanotherbag

MACsarah said:


> LOL. It was an inspired bag. Like one of those bags Forever 21 makes. Its not like it was from china town



Same thing in my eyes - total rip off of Chanel design.


----------



## ChristyR143

i<3handbags said:


> TheMakeupRepublic is one of my fav's. Great videos and video quality, and she is phenomenal. Right up there with TiffanyD



I had never heard of her before, so I just checked it out and you are right!!! Love it! And dayum, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Mommyx2

i<3handbags said:


> TheMakeupRepublic is one of my fav's. Great videos and video quality, and she is phenomenal. Right up there with TiffanyD



It's funny you mention her.  I barely discovered her yesterday through MUA... or was it Specktra?  Anyway, I really like her!  My absolute fave is still TiffanyD though.  I like kandee also, but her earlier tuts were better.  I never subscribed to elle and blaire.  They're both too young for my liking.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Needanotherbag said:


> I really like *fafinettex3* vids... but her newest one bums me out...she bought a fake Chanel and even tells where it can be purchased...



It wasn't fake/counterfeit. It was a Chanel styled bag. It's not like it had the logo or anything on it. 


ChristyR143 said:


> I watched a video that Marlena (Makeupgeek) put up the other day, it was a 'what's in my purse' tag and her* bag was a fake Versace that she said she bought in New York at one of those "rip off" places where you have to pay cash only. Made me sad. *



LMAO her reasoning was that she spent too much money on makeup to buy real bags. Well, I spend a ton of money on makeup too, prolly just as much as you guys may spend on a pocketbook. But you won't catch me rocking fake ANYTHING!!


i<3handbags said:


> As a Coach fan I have to chime in that she owns a lot of Coach too!



Coach is nice, I just don't like the monogram


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> Elle's take on "vlogging"(while she's in the car driving) is boring to watch. TiffanyD's are funny and enjoyable. Elle needs to stick to her tutorials, haha.



Lmao, totally. I'm so close to clicking un-subscribe to her.

When I saw her at the top of my page this morning on tPF, I was thinking "Elle has invaded"


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Oh my gosh me too!!! I'll be glad when this giveaway is over, lol


----------



## i<3handbags

A few more of my favorite Gurus:

iCRaiZ (nice work, and _love_ her personality)

Glitterdollz7 (_Awesome work_ and vids, and love her accent)

makeupbyeman love her work, nice tutorials

magicgrl111 really good work, and her looks tend to be sexy without being too much (though I love the sexy rockstar look she did)

QueenofBlendingMUA Awesome work, even if some looks aren't wearable enough for me.

SarahVictor _Phenomenal_ work and vids, love her to bits

I have more, but I can add them later.


----------



## Needanotherbag

MsWestchesterNY said:


> It wasn't fake/counterfeit. It was a Chanel styled bag. It's not like it had the logo or anything on it



No, you're right, she wasnt trying to pass it off as a Chanel, but it sure aspired to be one LOL.

Doesnt stop me from liking her vids, she's one of the few that seems genuine.


----------



## Needanotherbag

OMGosh THEMAKEUPREPUBLIC is gorgeous...cant wait to watch all her vids!


----------



## MACsarah

Needanotherbag said:


> Same thing in my eyes - total rip off of Chanel design.



Hopefully you don't shop at mall brand stores, because those brands "rip off' Alexander mcQueen to Ella moss. But thats a different topic


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^it was a comment directed at that bag, i do understand that fashion evolves from each designer to another.


----------



## *Jem*

i<3handbags said:


> TheMakeupRepublic is one of my fav's. Great videos and video quality, and she is phenomenal. Right up there with TiffanyD




she is awesome! thanks!


----------



## *Jem*

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Oh my gosh me too!!! I'll be glad when this giveaway is over, lol



:true:


----------



## Love Of My Life

interesting makeup ideas...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Oh my gosh me too!!! I'll be glad when this giveaway is over, lol


 
Me too :s


----------



## keodi

ChristyR143 said:


> ITA about Marlena. *I'm not really interested as much in her as I used to be*. I don't really care for the new format of her videos either. *They are a little too commercial looking for me*.
> 
> Tiffany is definitely my favorite. I like the fact that they are just simple videos, not overly edited or jazzed up. It's just her and her makeup. Love it!
> 
> I also love Lorraine just because she is so hilarious.
> 
> And of course, Sam and Nic are amazing as well. Love the accents!



that's how I feel about whatstyleistonickel..


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lmao, totally. I'm so close to clicking un-subscribe to her.
> 
> When I saw her at the top of my page this morning on tPF, I was thinking "Elle has invaded"





Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Oh my gosh me too!!! I'll be glad when this giveaway is over, lol



Ladies, stop it! I almost choked on my tea reading those ^ LMAO omg so freaking funny


i<3handbags said:


> A few more of my favorite Gurus:
> 
> *iCRaiZ* (nice work, and _love_ her personality)



 ^ She is gorgeous, and I love how she uses mostly drugstore products in her looks  And isn't part of the MAC cult ( Although I sort of am  )


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Oh my gosh me too!!! I'll be glad when this giveaway is over, lol


 Me too!



*Jem* said:


> :true:



Oh so true!



My Purse Addiction said:


> Me too :s


Me three!



MsWestchesterNY said:


> Ladies, stop it! I almost choked on my tea reading those ^ LMAO omg so freaking funny


----------



## miss gucci

i like pixiwoo


----------



## Voguette Girl

i'm a huge fan of kandee johnson. she is such an amazing makeup artist and her tutorials rock!


----------



## shannyn92

im subscribed to a bunch, but the gurus i watch religiously areee:

allthatglitters21
juicystar07
pursebuzz
makeupgeektv
makeupbytiffanyd
michellephan
xsparkage
fafinettex3


----------



## canada's

MsWestchesterNY said:


> but the majority of their audience are little kids, so I'd guess that's why people are making such a big deal out of it



this is what makes it "wrong" depending on which side of the fence you're on.

what annoys me is that elle and blair try to relate to the masses, when it's clear they're loaded and have had many opportunities handed to them. there's nothing wrong with that, but don't come at 13 year old girls with the notion that you're the same as them because you aren't, and you know it.

they've jumped the shark, imho. the authenticity that made them likeable/reliable is no longer there.



Megs said:


> Long story short, every magazine you read has items being written about that were given to the magazine for free. Many of those same items come from companies paying thousands to advertise in the magazine pages. No one complains about that, but it is the same thing?!



yes, but again, readers know this. just as they know, eva longoria is paid for l'oreal commercials to ramble on about products she may or may not actually use. it becomes shady when you are intentionally plugging things and your audience doesn't know it because you are blatantly saying, "i pay for all of this, i'm honest, blah blah blah."

i know bloggers/vloggers aren't required to take ethics courses (yet), but this is common knowledge among those in journalism/PR, if for the only reason that when/if you're exposed, it can ruin a brand and leave a bad taste in the consumer's mouth.


----------



## lunette

Just passing through and had to chime in with another vote for MissChievous.  I'm 49 with a 15 year old daughter and we're both avid fans!  She takes inspiration from so many times and places, it's amazing.  This is a great idea for a post, thanks~


----------



## xhalted1

I subscribe to:

Kandee Johnson
QueenOfBlendingMUA
Petrilude
MakeUp Geek TV
scandelousbeauty\
MACcosmetics
GregoryGORGEOUS
panacea81


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

canada's said:


> this is what makes it "wrong" depending on which side of the fence you're on.
> 
> what annoys me is that elle and blair try to relate to the masses, when it's clear they're loaded and have had many opportunities handed to them. there's nothing wrong with that, but don't come at 13 year old girls with the notion that you're the same as them because you aren't, and you know it.
> 
> they've jumped the shark, imho. the authenticity that made them likeable/reliable is no longer there.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but again, readers know this. just as they know, eva longoria is paid for l'oreal commercials to ramble on about products she may or may not actually use. it becomes shady when you are intentionally plugging things and your audience doesn't know it because you are blatantly saying, "i pay for all of this, i'm honest, blah blah blah."
> 
> i know bloggers/vloggers aren't required to take ethics courses (yet), but this is common knowledge among those in journalism/PR, if for the only reason that when/if you're exposed, it can ruin a brand and leave a bad taste in the consumer's mouth.



You're correct on both parts. I would like to think of myself as neutral on this Lisa/Elizabeth elle/blair whoever they are.
With these YT 'gurus' for lack of a better term, I've noticed they start off humble, then get bigger headed, and more dishonest as they gain more subscribers. Why? I have no idea, they're not celebrities so IDK where this diva attitude comes from.
 Now in regards to them trying to relate to their viewers, I do see the fakeness in it. I think what most viewers want is honesty. Have you read that blog about them?
http://thettruthabouteb.blogspot.co...before-you-trust-these-two.html?commentPage=2

 And I think it's a huge differene between some celebrity being sponsored by a company to promote something, and some random girls on YT doing it. You would hope that on YT, the people are giving their honest opinion, but now most of cyber world knows they're mostly in it for the free goods and the money, not all, but most.
 Like those darned Sigma brushes everyone and their mama is promoting, seriously? uuggghhh


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The more I come to think about this, I DON'T think it's speculation at all.

If it was, where would the links come from? How would someone have PROOF of "Elle" e-mailing someone saying they are going to sue them? Elle needs to reconsider her path of thoughts, and stop lying because everyone knows the truth that something strange is going on, it wouldn't come out of nowhere. 

And a magazine article and YouTube are different, imo. People know that when they read an article, the magazine is going to include things in it that they got sent by a company. Whereas, 13 year old little girls don't know this, how would they feel if their idol was lying to them? Elle & Blair wouldn't have all their subscribers they have right now if the little girls knew the truth, would they?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The more I come to think about this, I DON'T think it's speculation at all.
> 
> If it was, where would the links come from? How would someone have PROOF of *"Elle" e-mailing someone saying they are going to sue them? *Elle needs to reconsider her path of thoughts, and stop lying because everyone knows the truth that something strange is going on, it wouldn't come out of nowhere.
> 
> And a magazine article and YouTube are different, imo. People know that when they read an article, the magazine is going to include things in it that they got sent by a company. Whereas, 13 year old little girls don't know this, how would they feel if their idol was lying to them? Elle & Blair wouldn't have all their subscribers they have right now if the little girls knew the truth, would they?


She's emailed a few people saying she's going to take "legal action" against them... different people have taken screen shots, have you seen them?


----------



## Jeannam2008

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The more I come to think about this, I DON'T think it's speculation at all.
> 
> If it was, where would the links come from? How would someone have PROOF of "Elle" e-mailing someone saying they are going to sue them? Elle needs to reconsider her path of thoughts, and stop lying because everyone knows the truth that something strange is going on, it wouldn't come out of nowhere.
> 
> And a magazine article and YouTube are different, imo. People know that when they read an article, the magazine is going to include things in it that they got sent by a company. Whereas, 13 year old little girls don't know this, how would they feel if their idol was lying to them? Elle & Blair wouldn't have all their subscribers they have right now if the little girls knew the truth, would they?



ITA!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> She's emailed a few people saying she's going to take "legal action" against them... different people have taken screen shots, have you seen them?



Yeah. Also the link that you posted, everything on that website can't simply be fabricated. People don't make things up like that.


----------



## tomz_grl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> http://thettruthabouteb.blogspot.co...before-you-trust-these-two.html?commentPage=2


 

Very interesting...


----------



## tomz_grl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so true!
> 
> 
> Me three!


 
Where are you guys looking? I haven't seen anything.


----------



## ChristyR143

^It's gone now, but a few days ago there was a big picture of Elle at the top of the page that was advertising the giveaway.


----------



## tomz_grl

^oh ok... I'm glad I missed it.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Soooo why the heck is Blair home schooled. She's missing out on all the high school experiences like prom,homecoming, graduation(walking across the stage, diploma), pep rally's, football games, and of course friends! I don't think homeschooling is worth missing those memories..


----------



## Swanky

Hey ladies!  This really isn't a chat thread, it's to post your favorite YouTube tutorials.  Let's plead stay on topic, we actually have people subscribing to this thread and get e-mails everytime you chat/debate. 

:back2topic:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

tomz_grl said:


> ^oh ok... I'm glad I missed it.



lmao

Sorry Swanky!


----------



## tomz_grl

I just watched a few of KandeeJohnson and she seems really good. I also loved the video where she answered the questions in her hot pink sweat shirt and danced to Nu Shooz. So funny!


----------



## Megs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey ladies!  This really isn't a chat thread, it's to post your face YouTube tutorials.  Let's plead stay on topic, we actually have people subscribing to this thread and get e-mails everytime you chat/debate.
> 
> :back2topic:





The posts from the last few pages are really quite mean. But that is your opinion. Either way this is not what the thread is for and is killing it for many other people that come here to read the youtube makeup videos you subscribe to.


----------



## Tracy

Thanks to all who recommended TheCurrentCustom--love her! I'm hooked


----------



## tomz_grl

^Did you check out the current boobies?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Megs said:


> The posts from the last few pages are really quite mean. But that is your opinion. Either way this is not what the thread is for and is killing it for many other people that come here to read the youtube makeup videos you subscribe to.



Thanks Megs - ITA, I started this thread to find out what other vids/gurus people like, and what they are learning from them.  I've been able to find lots of great new guru from this thread - I hope you all will keep posting your favorites!


----------



## noon

My two favs are thecurrentcustom and lollipop26 but there are a bunch of others that I watch from time to time too.

makeupbytiffanyd
lisalisad1
michele1218
fleurdeforce
lisasz09
allthatglitters21
juicytuesday
hollymbb

Theres some others that I cant think of at the moment lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I just love *lollipop26*'s accent!  Everything she says just sounds so charming...


----------



## Tracy

tomz_grl said:


> ^Did you check out the current boobies?



Yup, I subscribed to both   I love the day-in-the-life video's at the Trade Show. Does anyone know what store her family runs?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Her parents run a clothing and furniture store, its located like 20 minutes from where I live!

Her Dad is an artist.


----------



## ellacoach

Tracy said:


> Yup, I subscribed to both  I love the day-in-the-life video's at the Trade Show. Does anyone know what store her family runs?


 
it's called Exit Art and it's in Sarasota or Bradenton. I believe Lorraine works as a buyer for the store as well. She's my fave!


----------



## Tracy

Cool, thanks girls! I saw her Dad's website---really neat. 
I saw that she was from Bradenton and I might be in that area this summer, I'll have to check out the store!


----------



## *Jem*

I tried to watch thecurrentcustom but she is a little boring.


----------



## *Jem*

lisaeldridgedotcom is really good! she is a really famous/successful MA


----------



## i<3handbags

*Jem* said:


> lisaeldridgedotcom is really good! she is a really famous/successful MA



Never heard of her before. she's good!


----------



## razorkiss58

fafinettex3


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc6Mn95oR9s&feature=sub

Elle talks about her pronouncing..


----------



## *Jem*

MACsarah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc6Mn95oR9s&feature=sub
> 
> Elle talks about her pronouncing..


----------



## annaeye

Don't know if anyone has mentioned her yet but I really love SWalkerMakeup, her tutorials are really clear and she has a nice personality.

I used to Love Faffinette but her immature voice got the better and I unsubbed, xsparkage isn't as good as she used to be and Lauren Luke got really boring for me, sorry if that offeneds anyone. I used to like juicystar but I don't like her recent product pushing.


----------



## annaeye

Jeannam2008 said:


> Soooo why the heck is Blair home schooled. She's missing out on all the high school experiences like prom,homecoming, graduation(walking across the stage, diploma), pep rally's, football games, and of course friends! I don't think homeschooling is worth missing those memories..


 
So she can cram 2 years into 1, her and Elle are moving to LA in June (thats their big news), someone got a screencap from her FB.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MACsarah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc6Mn95oR9s&feature=sub
> 
> Elle talks about her pronouncing..


----------



## Jeannam2008

annaeye said:


> So she can cram 2 years into 1, her and Elle are moving to LA in June (thats their big news), someone got a screencap from her FB.


 Ehh who cares. I don't think it's big news, but then again I'm not a fan of them.

I LOVE lx3ally. She always does outfits and has some great tips. She's also got a blog where she sells clothing and makeup now called Glam Boutique!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

What happened to Magpiesparkles? I loved her accent!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can't remember if anyone ever listed *RAEview*?  She's adorable, and have some great reviews on higher end products.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ Thanks! I can't find enough highend make up gurus on YT. Just subbed to her.


----------



## *Jem*

Needanotherbag said:


> Can't remember if anyone ever listed *RAEview*?  She's adorable, and have some great reviews on higher end products.



love her! ty!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Needanotherbag said:


> Can't remember if anyone ever listed *RAEview*?  She's adorable, and have some great reviews on higher end products.


Just checking her out now too... thanks!


----------



## *Jem*

*Jem* said:


> I tried to watch thecurrentcustom but she is a little boring.



i gave her one more chance. I like thecurrentboobies channel. I watched/listened to it today during work. Made the day go by really quick


----------



## *Jem*

^^^


----------



## ChristyR143

Ditto that, Jem.  

I already reported it.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yay! Boy Swanky is fast as lightning.


----------



## *Jem*

wow! that post went quick! lol


----------



## krislynne

My favorite is MakeupbyTiffanyD.  But I've just discovered MonaMarieMUA tonight, and she's incredibly talented.  She's brand new on youtube, only has a couple videos uploaded right now, but she has several pics up on her facebook fan page.  She seems to use a good a mix of drugstore and more expensive brands (well, expensive to me...NARS, MUFE, etc.).  She's really, really good.


----------



## tomz_grl

This is a little off topic again, but what's with all the comments on KandeeJohnson's videos about her taking money from her subrscribers? There's one person on there that leaves some really mean comments saying she leaves her kids and stuff.


----------



## Needanotherbag

krislynne said:


> My favorite is MakeupbyTiffanyD.  But I've just discovered MonaMarieMUA tonight, and she's incredibly talented.  She's brand new on youtube, only has a couple videos uploaded right now, but she has several pics up on her facebook fan page.  She seems to use a good a mix of drugstore and more expensive brands (well, expensive to me...NARS, MUFE, etc.).  She's really, really good.



OOOH thanks for letting us know...going to check her out now!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> Yay! Boy Swanky is fast as lightning.





ChristyR143 said:


> Ditto that, Jem.
> 
> I already reported it.





*Jem* said:


> ^^^



Did I miss something?


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Did I miss something?



a well known guru was promoting her own channel


----------



## Needanotherbag

Really?  Who was it?  I'm so curious!


----------



## noon

^me too!


----------



## PrettyInPink

noon said:


> ^me too!



Me three!


----------



## ChristyR143

It was panacea81. Or at least that's the channel that the member was promoting, and it wasn't just here, it was all over the forum.

I hope I'm allowed to say that.


----------



## bnjj

By posting her name, doesn't that just continue to advertise for her?


----------



## ChristyR143

Maybe....but people were curious because the posts were removed, and besides that, she's wildly successful anyway. I didn't really see the harm in filling them in.   I don't think the ladies that are viewing this thread are going to flood her youtube channel after finding out she spammed all over tpf to self-promote. It's kinda gross if you ask me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^It does make me want to unsub to her knowing she did that!


----------



## *Jem*

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^It does make me want to unsub to her knowing she did that!



i actually unsubscribed from her today


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Oh, I saw that on a different thread. Which Swanky removed.

Self promotion from guru's personally annoys me. It makes me hit the unsubscribe button!


----------



## *Jem*

Does anyone watch juicytuesday? I started watching a birthday haul video from her and had to stop it a few minutes into watching it. She was very ungrateful for FREE products sent from a company. That doesnt sit well with me at all.


----------



## ellacoach

*Jem* said:


> Does anyone watch juicytuesday? I started watching a birthday haul video from her and had to stop it a few minutes into watching it. She was very ungrateful for FREE products sent from a company. That doesnt sit well with me at all.


 
I used to subscribe to her, but jeezzuss she talks way too fast. It exhausted me!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

ChristyR143 said:


> It was panacea81. Or at least that's the channel that the member was promoting, and it wasn't just here, it was all over the forum.
> 
> I hope I'm allowed to say that.




I think Lauren Luke is a decent YT guru, she's had a lot of success, but I don't subscribe. BTW I don't think it was really her

 Bubzbeauty is a nice one


tomz_grl said:


> This is a little off topic again, but what's with all the comments on KandeeJohnson's videos about her taking money from her subrscribers? There's one person on there that leaves some really mean comments saying she leaves her kids and stuff.



She was charged with child endargerment, asked her subscribers for "donations" for a lawyer and guess she spent it on a new camera -_-


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't know for sure whether it was actually her or not, BUT, something that was said in one of the other threads that was spammed made me think it might have been her. But again, I don't know it for a fact, and never claimed I did.


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Jem* said:


> Does anyone watch juicytuesday? I started watching a birthday haul video from her and had to stop it a few minutes into watching it. She was very ungrateful for FREE products sent from a company. That doesnt sit well with me at all.



I used to sub to her, but I got tired of haul videos and contests...I feel like real guru's are the ones that do tutorials...If I want to see hauls and reveals I'd just head on over to the LV subforum LOL


----------



## Needanotherbag

BTW  - am loving *RAEview*'s reviews and tutorials - she gives complete and honest reviews, I think I've watched them all now!


----------



## Tracy

Needanotherbag said:


> BTW  - am loving *RAEview*'s reviews and tutorials - she gives complete and honest reviews, I think I've watched them all now!



I've watched 2 of her reviews---love her!
I agree, I don't think a YouTuber should be called "guru" and just to Haul video's---which I hate, unless they do a review w/ it.
JuicyTuesday's vids are WAY too long, she needs to learn how to edit


----------



## Swanky

wow. . .  ladies we get complaints from this thread often about it being off topic, chatty and gossip-y.
This is at least the 3rd request from me alone about staying ON TOPIC.
People subscribe to this thread, please stay on topic


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm sorry, Swanky...I am TRULY not trying to be combative, but I have to ask...HOW exactly is this thread veering off topic? The subject of discussion has been youtube makeup 'gurus'. Since the title has the word "Favorite" does that mean we aren't allowed to discuss other youtube channels that aren't our favorite (and why)? I just want to be clear on exactly what we are allowed to discuss here, because I don't understand how or why someone would be complaining when the subject has never veered off of youtube makeup gurus.


----------



## keodi

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^It does make me want to unsub to her knowing she did that!


 
I hope it wasn't really her..


----------



## knics33

ChristyR143 said:


> I'm sorry, Swanky...I am TRULY not trying to be combative, but I have to ask...HOW exactly is this thread veering off topic? The subject of discussion has been youtube makeup 'gurus'. Since the title has the word "Favorite" does that mean we aren't allowed to discuss other youtube channels that aren't our favorite (and why)? I just want to be clear on exactly what we are allowed to discuss here, because I don't understand how or why someone would be complaining when the subject has never veered off of youtube makeup gurus.



 I agree Christy. If getting off topic is discussing the gurus, then maybe we should have a separate thread for discussion? And then this thread can simply be for making suggestions/stating your fave gurus? To me, this thread seems to be a little too "controlled" if that makes sense. I like getting people's opinions and having discussions- after all, this is a forum lol. 

JMO- not trying to be difficult


----------



## *Jem*

knics33 said:


> I agree Christy. If getting off topic is discussing the gurus, then maybe we should have a separate thread for discussion? And then this thread can simply be for making suggestions/stating your fave gurus? To me, this thread seems to be a little too "controlled" if that makes sense. I like getting people's opinions and having discussions- after all, this is a forum lol.
> 
> JMO- not trying to be difficult



I agree on all counts.


----------



## Tracy

I believe the issue is questions on the deleted posts, gossip on the personal lives of YouTuber's. 
It's, IMO unnecessary in this thread. If you would like to know why a post was deleted you could PM someone who might know. Or the question about Kandee, I PMed the member w/ the answer. There is really no need to post that info in this thread.
I suppose you could open a YT Guru gossip thread in General Discussion.


----------



## diamondprincess

Pixiwoo is the best


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> I'm sorry, Swanky...I am TRULY not trying to be combative, but I have to ask...HOW exactly is this thread veering off topic? The subject of discussion has been youtube makeup 'gurus'. Since the title has the word "Favorite" does that mean we aren't allowed to discuss other youtube channels that aren't our favorite (and why)? I just want to be clear on exactly what we are allowed to discuss here, because I don't understand how or why someone would be complaining when the subject has never veered off of youtube makeup gurus.



I agree. It's not like we are talking about something that is completely off topic, we are still discussing makeup gurus. Maybe we should make a different thread... 

I agree with knics33 about this thread being very controlled. ~ Just my two cents.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love this thread and would hate for it to be closed/shut down due to off topic convos - I've found so many gurus from you all!


----------



## Tracy

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks Megs - ITA, I started this thread to find out what other vids/gurus people like, and what they are learning from them.  I've been able to find lots of great new guru from this thread - I hope you all will keep posting your favorites!





Megs said:


> The posts from the last few pages are really quite mean. But that is your opinion. Either way this is not what the thread is for and is killing it for many other people that come here to read the youtube makeup videos you subscribe to.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey ladies!  This really isn't a chat thread, it's to post your favorite YouTube tutorials.  Let's plead stay on topic, we actually have people subscribing to this thread and get e-mails everytime you chat/debate.
> 
> :back2topic:



All I'm saying is the original intent of this thread was to share what MUA's you are subbed to on YouTube. 
I think the posts above say enough. We aren't trying to shut anyone up---this is a forum---but I know I subscribed to this thread to find new makeup artists to check out.


----------



## amazigrace

I just love pixiewoo. She seems so sweet, and
damn, she's gorgeous. I love that she has very
short eyebrows before, and then has beautiful
eyebrows when she's done.


----------



## MACsarah

Elle and blair where on GMA this week.


----------



## Ladybug09

ohhhh, sorry I missed them.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I agree. It's not like we are talking about something that is completely off topic, we are still discussing makeup gurus. Maybe we should make a different thread...
> 
> I agree with knics33 about this thread being very controlled. ~ Just my two cents.




ITA with you =)


----------



## amazigrace

^^^
We're STILL talking about this????


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Swanky* and* Tracy* both addressed the off topic convos - can we move on please?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Does anyone else watch *PurseBuzz*?  She has a new vid where she swatches and gives first impressions of the next MAC collection release.


----------



## Swanky

anyone have fave youtube for swanky eye makeup for hazel eyes?


----------



## Tracy

pixiwoo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAU8shetby0

filthygorgoeoumakeup:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwLh9XWzrpE

love both of these girls


----------



## Tracy

Needanotherbag said:


> Does anyone else watch *PurseBuzz*?  She has a new vid where she swatches and gives first impressions of the next MAC collection release.



yes! she is adorable. I haven't seen that vid yet, though.


----------



## Megs

I'm just popping in to answer some questions - as far as this thread goes, per the title, it really should just be about your favorite YouTube Makeup videos. 

If you want to discuss channels, videos, people in general, that would be better suited in its own thread.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> anyone have fave youtube for swanky eye makeup for hazel eyes?


 
Pixiwoo!  I am sure you will love em, *swanky*


----------



## Swanky

Thanks I'll watch tonight and try some out!


----------



## Mommyx2

I just found sandygold25 recently and really like her.  She's an actual mua.

Thanks to everyone who recommended RAEview.  She's great!


----------



## Tracy

^Thanks!

I'm not sure if I've suggested amarixe before or if I found her from this thread, but I love her. She does great product reviews and tutorials.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I like her as well.  She is really sweet too - sent me a nice note after I left her a comment once.


----------



## Jeannam2008

So if one hasn't been made yet, I'm making a gossip thread in the general discussions about the makeup gurus, b/c I like chatting about them since we can't here


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> I just found sandygold25 recently and really like her.  She's an actual mua.
> 
> *Thanks to everyone who recommended RAEview.  She's great!*



ditto.


----------



## LAltiero85

I love Michele1218! She's adorable!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

*Jem* said:


> i gave her one more chance. I like thecurrentboobies channel. I watched/listened to it today during work. Made the day go by really quick


LOL!! I did the same thing! And now she's one of my faves to watch....she's hilarious!! I like her dry humor..lol.  She advertises her stuff on a lot of the vids, but comes straight out and says that...lol.  She has one video named "WARNING: Five minutes of showing new jewelry"  lol..her thecurrentboobies channels is a lot more interesting! 

EDIT: I  wanted to add that one of my favorite vids from thecurrentboobies channel was when she had a band aid over her forehead, and said it was because a girl who was angry about her saying she hated Lilly Pulitzer came into her store and punched her, then at the end of the vid she says, "oh and this is just a pimple under here, I just didn't know how else to cover it up." LOL!!!

I also love MakeupByTiffanyD she seems really sweet.  Also another favorite is hrhcollection.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ lmao which video is that?

I LOVE Lorraine, I think we have similar personalities.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been watching thecurrentcustom recently as well - she's entertaining!


----------



## ellacoach

LAltiero85 said:


> EDIT: I wanted to add that one of my favorite vids from thecurrentboobies channel was when she had a band aid over her forehead, and said it was because a girl who was angry about her saying she hated Lilly Pulitzer came into her store and punched her, then at the end of the vid she says, "oh and this is just a pimple under here, I just didn't know how else to cover it up." LOL!!!


 
That video was so funny. Lorraine HATES Lilly Pulitzer! I've been loving her 'day in the life' videos. I finally broke down and purchased her infamous chain (Lisa Taubes) that she wears daily. She makes me spend so much money!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ lmao which video is that?
> 
> I LOVE Lorraine, I think we have similar personalities.


oops! it's actually on her TheCurrentCustoms channel not her TheCurrentBoobies channel like I thought...here's the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KINsJp3b9A


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LAltiero85 said:


> Also another favorite is hrhcollection.


 
Omg! I love Alex. She is sooo cute and sweet. I started subbing to her when she first started. I follow her blog too.


----------



## sjunky13

Ugg. I cant stand that girl. She was cool when she started. But enough of the jewelry hawking. She only does the day in the life videos to sell her stuff. She has made 40k , by selling those cheap necklaces. I used to like the haul videos, but the other channel is like qvc. She also isnt funny and quite boring. My opinon only here!


----------



## sjunky13

I like you tube videos that show talent , real MUA's.  Pixowoo is amazing and there a few others.


----------



## Needanotherbag

sjunky13 said:


> Ugg. I cant stand that girl. She was cool when she started. But enough of the jewelry hawking. She only does the day in the life videos to sell her stuff. She has made 40k , by selling those cheap necklaces. I used to like the haul videos, but the other channel is like qvc. She also isnt funny and quite boring. My opinon only here!



Which girl?  Both *hrh collection* and* thecurrentcustom* sell jewelry.
I agree that I dont consider either "gurus" but they are both fun to watch.


----------



## sjunky13

current custom. If you look at her early videos she says she doesnt like to wear jewelry. She says its tacky .Now that she has made 40k, she wears tons of it . From her parents store. She just looks like she tries to hard.  Is her life really that fun and intresting? When I was her age I worked in a club in NYC, met artists and learned about her. She is boring. LOL.


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> current custom. If you look at her early videos she says she doesnt like to wear jewelry. She says its tacky .Now that she has made 40k, she wears tons of it . From her parents store. She just looks like she tries to hard. Is her life really that fun and intresting? When I was her age I worked in a club in NYC, met artists and learned about her. She is boring. LOL.


 
how do you know she's made 40k from selling jewelry? I have one of the necklaces that she sells and I can tell you it's not cheap at all...it's really beautiful...simply so. 

I mean, this is your opinion, and you are definately entitled to think that way, I'm just curious how you know she's made that much, I don't recall her ever saying that in any of her videos...


----------



## sjunky13

pmed you.


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> pmed you.


 
Thanks!


----------



## LAltiero85

sjunky13 said:


> current custom. If you look at her early videos she says she doesnt like to wear jewelry. She says its tacky .Now that she has made 40k, she wears tons of it . From her parents store. She just looks like she tries to hard.  Is her life really that fun and intresting? When I was her age I worked in a club in NYC, met artists and learned about her. She is boring. LOL.


wow really? That's a lot of cash to make on just the jewelry alone! A lot of it is expensive stuff, so I can definitely see that.   I just honestly think it's good business...I mean if you can advertise, why wouldn't you?  People start businesses in the hopes of making profit, don't they?  But I do think she wears wayyyy too much jewelry...lol.   Take a tip from Coco Chanel and take something off before you leave the house.

I still find her entertaining...she takes the time to make the vids, and I guess it's okay if she reaps some benefits from it.


----------



## noon

I used to watch hrhcollection when she first started but I find her videos kind of boring now, all she seems to do is ootd and try to sell her jewelry. I wish she would do more beauty related videos.

Anyone else watch GlossGoss or PutonYourlipstick? Glossgoss - she isnt the most interesting to watch but she does quite a lot of reviews and I like her blog. PutonYourlipstick - I think she is an aspiring singer or something, she has a cool blog. She doesnt have many videos up though.


----------



## LAltiero85

I'll check them out! Thanks!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sjunky13 said:


> Ugg. I cant stand that girl. She was cool when she started. But enough of the jewelry hawking. She only does the day in the life videos to sell her stuff. She has made 40k , *by selling those cheap necklaces.* I used to like the haul videos, but the other channel is like qvc. She also isnt funny and quite boring. My opinon only here!



This is COMPLETELY off topic, but just want to add to this.

All her jewelry is high quality. I have ordered a Lisa Taubes chain from her, and trust me it is better quality than the crap you see in stores now a days. All the stuff she sells is sterling silver/gold or gold fill. And her Sydneyeven is made with diamonds. The prices you see on her store are actually cheaper than the direct manufacturer, she even said that in one of her videos. Don't knock it, until you have tried it.

Anyway, there is a gossip thread in General Discussion for things like this. Swanky has asked multiple times for this thread to stay ON TOPIC. Do y'all really want this thread to be closed if it keeps going off topic?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Let me just pop in here and say lilpumpkinpe05 is amazing. She's a MAC artist, she's polite, replies to all questions, and knows her IISH


----------



## heiress-ox

sjunky13 said:


> current custom. If you look at her early videos she says she doesnt like to wear jewelry. She says its tacky .Now that she has made 40k, she wears tons of it . From her parents store. She just looks like she tries to hard. Is her life really that fun and intresting? When I was her age I worked in a club in NYC, met artists and learned about her. She is boring. LOL.


 I understand what you're saying but I definitely don't think the jewelery is cheap and or tacky stuff - as a lot of it are by proper jewelery designers who put out quality goods!! Also how do you know she's made that much - I never remember her mentioning that she's made over 40k from selling it! Although working in an NYC club sounds fun!


----------



## Swanky

hey gals! There's a chat thread now, this isn't the right thread to complain about their jewelry habits, etc. . .


----------



## sjunky13

Sorry Swanky. If anyone wants to know details on how I know. They can pm me. No more OT posts!


----------



## impulsive_

sjunky13 said:


> I like you tube videos that show talent, *real MUA's.*  Pixowoo is amazing and there a few others.



Yep I went through watching a whole bunch to really now only watching Pixiwoo, Pixi2woo and Lisa Eldridge.


----------



## Needanotherbag

If anyone likes to see haul/review/OOTD vids* PutOnYourLipstick* is a fun Channel...She's got a classy style and also an LV fanatic


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Omg!!! Thank you! I love her. I just watched every video and suscribed. LOL! I have way too much time on my hand. Joys of being a satw/m. lol!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^you're welcome!  I couldnt help myself either, I watched most of her vids right away as well!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I've recently gotten in to watching *MissToxicLove* she does a lot of outfits, which I like seeing different styles.


----------



## triotrio

What's the deal with Tiffany D lately?

I just watched her latest video (4 days ago). She seemed distracted and flaky and awkward. It was strange considering she's been doing it for so long.

She was talking about her favourite products and seemed not overly enthusiastic. And then she hoisted up YSL's Touche Eclat.

Like, seriously? You've been a beauty blogger for a coupla years now but have never referred to YSL Touche Eclat? She told us how it could be applied. O RLY??? And the most perplexing thing is that she had no idea how to pronounce it. None whatsoever. 

YOU'RE A BEAUTY BLOGGER. You've never even referred to YSL Touche Eclat to anyone? Ever? There isn't a beauty junkie in the western world who hasn't used it!!!

I dunno guys. I'm thinking she's lost her mojo. Maybe she's just not that into it anymore.


----------



## Tracy

Well she did just move. That's pretty distracting. Not every makeup artist loves YSL Touche Eclat. 
I can't pronounce it either


----------



## Cheryl

I don't understand the harsh criticism from some people.. Its not like there is a fee to watch these videos. Its free for you to watch them and its your choice wether you do so or not. I really enjoy watching some of these girls and I would hate for people to criticize them right off youtube.

Tiffany D is my personal favorite


----------



## keodi

Cheryl said:


> I don't understand the harsh criticism from some people.. Its not like there is a fee to watch these videos. Its free for you to watch them and its your choice wether you do so or not. I really enjoy watching some of these girls and I would hate for people to criticize them right off youtube.
> 
> Tiffany D is my personal favorite


same here!


----------



## triotrio

Well I wasn't aware I was being "harsh" actually. I'm very suprised you think so.

Why are they above criticism? I don't get that at all. They're putting out a product. 

It may be free to watch but it's still a product, and one in a highly competitive arena. 

And I did think it was really wierd and awkward and unengaged. She looked bored. That's my opinion. 

And yes, I can choose not to watch anymore (and sadly, I probably won't).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

triotrio said:


> What's the deal with Tiffany D lately?
> 
> I just watched her latest video (4 days ago). She seemed distracted and flaky and awkward. It was strange considering she's been doing it for so long.
> 
> She was talking about her favourite products and seemed not overly enthusiastic. And then she hoisted up YSL's Touche Eclat.
> 
> Like, seriously? You've been a beauty blogger for a coupla years now but have never referred to YSL Touche Eclat? She told us how it could be applied. O RLY??? And the most perplexing thing is that she had no idea how to pronounce it. None whatsoever.
> 
> YOU'RE A BEAUTY BLOGGER. You've never even referred to YSL Touche Eclat to anyone? Ever? There isn't a beauty junkie in the western world who hasn't used it!!!
> 
> I dunno guys. I'm thinking she's lost her mojo. Maybe she's just not that into it anymore.



Wow

You know the video was actually Tiffany's favorites of the month, how on earth do you know that she has never used Touch Eclat before? Not EVERY guru are like Blair or Elle, they aren't overly enthusiastic about everything. 

Maybe some people have never used the touch eclat so they don't know how to use it. Your comments in my opinion are rude and snotty.


----------



## Bagnista

I love lilpumpkinpie05... she taught me how to perfect my eye brows as well as highlight them.  she is also very good on finding the right color and mixes in shadows for medium/dark skinned ladies..  She would have to be my absolute favorite..

Next would be Pixiwoo, EyezOnUMakeup, QueenofBlendingMUA... I learned something from all of them....


----------



## triotrio

> Your comments in my opinion are rude and snotty.



And that's not?? OK, whatever. I explained my position in the post above you, and now I'm done. 

So very, very, very, very DONE. 

Bloody hell.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Why get so aggressive? You DON'T need to take anything personally it was a point of view like what you will get on the forum. You gave your point of view and now everyone else gave theres, what's the deal?

ANYWAY, there is a thread in GENERAL DISCUSSION for chat about guru's.


----------



## Swanky

wow, ladies we've repeatedly reminded you this isn't a gossip thread.  If you wanna complain about some of the people or videos check out the chat thread.  This thread veers off topic too often.  People subscribe to this to see new posts about good people to follow, not to watch people argue or complain.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The thread wasn't actually posted in here, perhaps why this thread always goes off topic. Here is the thread for *chat/gossip related* things regarding gurus.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/youtube-makeup-gurus-chat-thread-official-572250.html


----------



## *Jem*

Bagnista said:


> I love lilpumpkinpie05... she taught me how to perfect my eye brows as well as highlight them.  she is also very good on finding the right color and mixes in shadows for medium/dark skinned ladies..  She would have to be my absolute favorite




She is beautiful! Checking out her videos now. thanks!


----------



## nwhite

My favorite is TiffanyD and also stumbled upon Filthygorgeousmakeup's videos (Natalya).  I haven't watched one of her videos in awhile.  She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

would love links if you can!


----------



## nwhite

No problem 

http://www.youtube.com/user/filthygorgeousmakeup 

and TiffanyD (probably been posted already) http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupByTiffanyD

Miss Chievous http://www.youtube.com/user/MissChievous 

I think these have all been posted before, but I'll repost them b/c they're great ones!


----------



## Swanky

thanks!


----------



## meela188

I love "theislandbeauty", She's jamaican but she's currently living in Japan. she's just gorgeous and I love the way she contours.
http://www.youtube.com/user/xxtheislandbeautyxx?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## meela188

I absolutely love pixiwoo as well
http://www.youtube.com/user/pixiwoo?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## meela188

I think this is my favorite look of all her videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6IABLm1Q8I


----------



## *Jem*

I just watched a few videos from hollyannaeree. She is pretty good. Heard about her from raeview


----------



## keodi

Bagnista said:


> I love lilpumpkinpie05... she taught me how to perfect my eye brows as well as highlight them.  she is also very good on finding the right color and mixes in shadows for medium/dark skinned ladies..  She would have to be my absolute favorite..
> 
> Next would be Pixiwoo, EyezOnUMakeup, QueenofBlendingMUA... I learned something from all of them....


love lilpumpkinpie05! great eye looks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*Jem* said:


> I just watched a few videos from hollyannaeree. She is pretty good. Heard about her from raeview



Going to check her out - anyone RAEview likes has got to be good!


----------



## Adore

Do any of you watch manwomanfilm ?
Her videos are soooo cool how she applies her makeup. The music she picks is equally as funky too.
Her makeup is really costumey and I don't personally have a use for it but it's still so cool to watch it all come together


----------



## Tracy

I love this new Lisa Eldridge video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy8pjy-XAHI&playnext_from=TL&videos=umLTyBoeDyk


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^really interesting!  Though I know I'd break out if I put lipstick on as a cream blusher...


----------



## Tracy

^^Yes, i would too! But the stain application was a great idea!


----------



## impulsive_

Tracy said:


> I love this new Lisa Eldridge video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy8pjy-XAHI&playnext_from=TL&videos=umLTyBoeDyk



Love Lisa. Completely underated in the youtube world.


----------



## lily25

http://www.youtube.com/user/jungsaemmool#p/


----------



## Needanotherbag

anyone find a new guru?

I've really been liking Putonyourlipstick lately, maybe its the accent...


----------



## *Jem*

Pixiwoo has a new channel- Pixiwoo Madness. It's just random vlogs with the 2 sisters and sometimes Sam's girls are on the videos.


----------



## Jeannam2008

*ManistarTV* - She's fairly new to the YT world. She's young, but I love watching her videos especially her outfit videos. She's given me some awesome ideas for my own outfits  Check her out!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I recently found *blushingpixie* - shes gorgeous and has some good how to tips.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Jem* said:


> Pixiwoo has a new channel- Pixiwoo Madness. It's just random vlogs with the 2 sisters and sometimes Sam's girls are on the videos.


 
ty!!! I can't get enough of them.


----------



## tomz_grl

What happened to the gossip thread?


----------



## sabbiee_co

tomz_grl said:


> What happened to the gossip thread?



moved to Beauty Bar chatter box


----------



## Tracy

So lollipop26 did a "Share the love" blog post with her recommendations: http://www.lollipop26writes.com/2010/05/bloggers-do-youtube.html

I haven't watched any of them yet but wanted to pass them along


----------



## *Jem*

^^ I was just going to post this. BelleDuJourNYC is cute. I like her a lot


----------



## intheevent

Yay! So glad I found this thread. I am going to check these out and subscribe. I'm new to youtube and was looking for beauty and fashion content, its so many its hard to sort out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've become addicted to watching *thecurrentboobies*.  She's so entertaining.  You need to watch a few of them though to give her a chance, and she does promote her store items (which I like all her items so it doesnt bother me) 

She's like a YouTube reality show...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Needanotherbag said:


> I've become addicted to watching *thecurrentboobies*. She's so entertaining. You need to watch a few of them though to give her a chance, and she does promote her store items (which I like all her items so it doesnt bother me)
> 
> She's like a YouTube reality show...


 

I'm a Lorainne fan too!


----------



## cheburashka

Needanotherbag said:


> I've become addicted to watching *thecurrentboobies*. She's so entertaining. You need to watch a few of them though to give her a chance, and she does promote her store items (which I like all her items so it doesnt bother me)
> 
> She's like a YouTube reality show...


 
I'm pretty addicted to, although I hate how she promotes her stuff. I must be a sucker because even though I don't buy her store items, I end up buying most of the stuff she talks about - I bought the ghd right after she got it, then I got T3 evolution when she bought her barbie T3. Now I'm thinking of getting the same clarisonic she just got.  No wonder she is in sales - she's sooo good.


----------



## cheburashka

I also love love love " the love ring", been hinting my boyfriend like crazy about that ring.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yeah, I buy all the stuff she talks about too.  I want to buy the Chanel watch she has too.  I 'm going to be in big trouble if I keep watching her.


----------



## Needanotherbag

LOL I have been picking up a lot of the things she talks about too.  I'm in love with her Prada bag, Debbie's Target Sandals and some of the new dresses they have in store.  I even went to Target yesterday to find the sandals, but no luck...


----------



## Tracy

The day she posted the Target sandals video I dropped everything, ran out and bought the sandals! Why do people make us buy things? lol
I also bought a set of 4 cuff bracelets!

Did anyone catch Lisa Eldridge's  giveaway video? Great selection of some nice products!  http://www.youtube.com/user/lisaeldridgedotcom#p/u/1/76OLc2HtkQQ


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just watched LIsa's video on her favorite brushes.  I really getting hooked on these youtube video's.


----------



## *Jem*

Michele1218 is cute. I just started watching her videos.


----------



## canada's

does anyone know where the discuss YT beauty vloggers video went? it used to be in general discussion, but after a few searches, it still isn't popping up.

there was a NYT article over hauls and beauty vloggers.


----------



## ChristyR143

It's in the beauty forum, titled "Beauty Bar Chat Fest"...or something!

Here's a link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/beauty-bar-chatfest-572250.html


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> The day she posted the Target sandals video I dropped everything, ran out and bought the sandals! Why do people make us buy things? lol
> I also bought a set of 4 cuff bracelets!
> 
> Did anyone catch Lisa Eldridge's  giveaway video? Great selection of some nice products!  http://www.youtube.com/user/lisaeldridgedotcom#p/u/1/76OLc2HtkQQ



I also picked up some of the cuff bracelets - I've admired them from the first vid I watched of hers.

I am also enjoying *Sardun1* - she seems so down to earth.


----------



## keodi

wayne goss love his chanel


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ty for mentioning him. He is quite good. His deeper shade video threw me off...I was looking an Alec Wex to come on the screen lol.


----------



## noon

I just discovered belledujournyc. She has lots of pretty good videos up even though I don't think she has been on youtube for long. I have been watching so many of her videos lately.


----------



## Tracy

I just found Missglamorazzi  http://www.youtube.com/missglamorazzi#p/u/16/YeMCvQzjDDQ    she's cute! She has reviews, tutorials and maybe some OOTD?


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^ty for mentioning him. He is quite good. His deeper shade video threw me off...I was looking an Alec Wex to come on the screen lol.


lol yes! I know the video you are talking about!!


----------



## VioletalaMode

My absolute favorite is Kandee Johnson http://www.youtube.com/user/kandeejohnson


----------



## pheatherwait

totally a Lauren Luke (panacea81) devotee.


----------



## miss gucci

i love* pixiwoo*,and *makeupByTiffany*
there is more i like but these 2 i love the most..
i use to like Lauren Luke (pancea81)but i couldnt stand her accent anymore..she's very good but on mute...


----------



## canada's

Tracy said:


> I just found Missglamorazzi  http://www.youtube.com/missglamorazzi#p/u/16/YeMCvQzjDDQ    she's cute! She has reviews, tutorials and maybe some OOTD?



sometimes i love her and other times i find her ridiculously boring. her hair color is OOC though! gorgeous!


----------



## Tracy

Yeah, I've only watched 2 vids so far, we'll see!


----------



## Rocky

Pixiwoo
Pixi2woo
Kandee Johnson


----------



## Needanotherbag

Any new good gurus found lately?  I find myself watching the same ones over and over...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ lol me too!


----------



## Lyanna Stark

VioletalaMode said:


> My absolute favorite is Kandee Johnson http://www.youtube.com/user/kandeejohnson



Good recommendation, I'm enjoying her video, the one where she makes up her mum.


----------



## blessedb318

I watch alot of gurus for different reasons but when I really want to learn something I watch Julieg713. She's the absolute best when it comes to actually explaining application techniques. And I find her the most creative, she recently did a "backwards" smokey eye that sounds weird but came out AMAZING. And don't get me started on her nail tuts!!!


----------



## karester

My favorites: pixiwoo and MakeupByTiffanyD


----------



## ashtray-girl

pixiwoo all the way! but I also like gossmakeupartist, this guy really knows what he's talking about and is like me against too many colors used for eye-make-up 
Lauren like is a nice girl but she started to bore me. actually I can watch most gurus but michelle phan (can't stand her voice and sweet little-girl face, though she does a good job)


----------



## canada's

i love gossmakeupartist too! he is great and i love his sense of humor.

i love makeupfunwithjesse too. she is a MUA but really breaks things down so the every day gal can understand her techniques.


----------



## kmd1_123

I usually look at Michellepham.


----------



## creditcardfire

Pixiwoo all the way. 

And I feel bad about this but I don't really like Lauren Luke. I mean, as a MUA. She seems like a down to earth person and her story (bullied and picked on in school, starts Youtube channel, now has little busienss empire to her name) is inspiring but I just don't really like most of the looks. I've checked out that Kandee character and (I think) 1 vid by Michelle Phan, but Pixiwoo is it for me. They did an awesome "healthy glow" look recently that actually made me go out and buy the products she used, then completely copy the look for me. It is PERFECT for summer and I still do it a lot. 

I'm going to try MakeupbyTiffany now because other Pixiwoo fans seem to be recommending her.


----------



## Jeannam2008

You all have to check out AllthingsbyAlli
http://www.youtube.com/user/AllthingsbyAlli#p/u/29/r31BSFj_h88
She's pretty new, not that high of a view count, but I love, love, LOVE her style.


----------



## Needanotherbag

It's been awhile since I found someone new and noteworthy, but today I happened upon 
*makeupbyeman*.  Lovely girl who seems real and down to earth, but also does a great tute!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I've been loving: http://www.youtube.com/user/goluckygirl1 Lately. Her tuts are always straight to the point.


----------



## lolitablue

Needanotherbag said:


> It's been awhile since I found someone new and noteworthy, but today I happened upon
> *makeupbyeman*. Lovely girl who seems real and down to earth, but also does a great tute!


 
I loved her videos!!!


----------



## Tracy

I recently found dazzledust25: http://www.youtube.com/user/dazzledust25
Not too many tutorials, more Top 10 whatever, hauls, reviews. I like her so far


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh she's adorable!  Thanks Tracy!


----------



## Bagluvluv

I love...

Pixiwoo
Pixi2woo
queen of blending
goss the makeup artist
kandee johnson
panecea81: lauren luke

they have all made such a difference and made me love makeup....


----------



## kathywko

Its so hard for me to find good quality MU YTers who cater to Asians. By "good quality" I mean, you can actually see what they are doing and how they apply the makeup - close eye shots.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Try Raeview - she doesnt do a ton of vids, but what she does do is high quality, and honest reviews and tutes.


----------



## kathywko

^ Yes! I like her! But she doesn't put out that many videos  I think maybe I am on YT too much....


----------



## Tracy

what about Hollyannaree?  http://www.youtube.com/user/hollyannaeree


----------



## kathywko

hehe you guys are GREAT! Ya'll mentioned the two that I have actually liked for awhile now! I guess I need MOREEE haha just kidding. I probably should pare down on my time on the internet....? yeah right....


----------



## Needanotherbag

kathywko said:


> hehe you guys are GREAT! Ya'll mentioned the two that I have actually liked for awhile now! I guess I need MOREEE haha just kidding. I probably should pare down on my time on the internet....? yeah right....



Yeah I wish Rae would do more videos - she's articulate and honest, oh and gorgeous!


----------



## kathywko

Needanotherbag said:


> Yeah I wish Rae would do more videos - she's articulate and honest, oh and gorgeous!




I totally agree!! I wish more of the YTers out there were like her!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is there anyone that does more natural eye shadow tutorials?? It seems like everyone does black eyeliner or shadow in their stuff and I hate the way black eyeliner looks on me. I like the fun colors, just not so much the dark eyeliners.


----------



## kathywko

^temptalia rarely uses black eyeliner


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks!


----------



## Needanotherbag

This one is more fashion related, I stumbled across *stylediet* She has some cute tutes on style.  I think shes in Ireland.


----------



## Tracy

I like her too. Her fiancée has a channel, he's funny--- in a dorky way


----------



## Tracy

Pixiwoo is doing a series of foundation reviews by brand. I just watched the Clinique one and Nic applied several and gave her opinions and recommendations for for each foundation based on skin types. 
She said Sam is doing Estee Lauder next, brilliant!


----------



## ChevelJ

I havent seen one person mention JennisseMakeup, I feel shes the best..if not one of them. She has her own makeup line now too, like panacea81. Its called Glam Couture (and I sound like her advertising agent or something now..lol) and her products are really amazing! She does nails too! : ) Give her a look or two..maybe a few. Lol


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

I've only just started to watch makeup videos on youtube, but these are the ones i like.

LisaLisaD1,
lollipop26,
ALLTHATGlitters21,
MakeupGeekTV.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I love XsparkageX! she is my favorite


----------



## Tracy

I don't know if I ever posted about *yorkieluvs *but, last winter she just disappeared. Her channel and her blog. Well, I found her! Seems soon after she came back with a new channel: *blushingpixi*e. I just LOVE her!


----------



## cristalena56

BagloverBurr said:


> I love XsparkageX! she is my favorite



mine too!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> I don't know if I ever posted about *yorkieluvs *but, last winter she just disappeared. Her channel and her blog. Well, I found her! Seems soon after she came back with a new channel: *blushingpixi*e. I just LOVE her!



I've been watching her recently - she seems genuine, which lately is hard to find!


----------



## Tracy

^ita!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Vintage or  Tacky! she is awesome, and i LOVE her pink hair


----------



## keodi

Needanotherbag said:


> I've been watching her recently - she seems genuine, *which lately is hard to find*!


 
I agree!


----------



## Tracy

I recently found: http://www.youtube.com/user/InsideOutBlack  I like her so far, haven't watched many.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Sorry not allowed


----------



## Farah

having a real hard time finding genuine make up guru on YT, since Michele1218 left.
She was absolutely my favorite of them all!! classy all the way. 
Would love some recommendations for a new michele like guru


----------



## Tracy

here's another channel I subscribe to---she's a PFer! http://www.youtube.com/user/aandrews206

She does bag reviews, what's in my bag vids, hauls and monthly favorites. She rocks!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Any women of color looking for a guru that does great tuts on make up and hair: I am loving songbirddiva4life


----------



## declaredbeauty

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Any women of color looking for a guru that does great tuts on make up and hair: I am loving songbirddiva4life



Love her! Song Bird Diva 4 Life.


----------



## eitak

I really like *lolamarie7*, *thebombshellsuite* and *easyaccessbeauty*. I haven't seen them mention in this thread, but I was just skimming through. these girls inspired me to finally start my own channel!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> here's another channel I subscribe to---she's a PFer! http://www.youtube.com/user/aandrews206
> 
> She does bag reviews, what's in my bag vids, hauls and monthly favorites. She rocks!



I totally forgot about her, she's adorable, sometimes reminds me of Olivia Palermo for some reason, which I love!

I cant remember who she is on tPF though, but thats how I found her channel...


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Any women of color looking for a guru that does great tuts on make up and hair: I am loving songbirddiva4life


 
thanks I have to check her out.


----------



## Tracy

Needanotherbag said:


> I totally forgot about her, she's adorable, sometimes reminds me of Olivia Palermo for some reason, which I love!
> 
> I cant remember who she is on tPF though, but thats how I found her channel...



She's purplewithenvy


----------



## Stacee

She was mentioned in the beginning of this thread but xteener is a wonderful guru.  She is very honest, has many different kinds of looks, and describes the process wonderfully.  I've been following her for awhile now - I love her personality, she literally changed the way I put on my makeup.  She also is very straightforward with her reviews - tells us when products are sent to her and usually has things to say.  I highly recommend =)

http://www.youtube.com/user/xteeener


----------



## aoshi_0514

ditto, xteeener!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

found another  guru for women of color...I really like her: crystalis007

http://www.youtube.com/user/crystalis007


----------



## NailCandy101

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Any women of color looking for a guru that does great tuts on make up and hair: I am loving songbirddiva4life



thank you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^np


----------



## FarrahFace

http://www.youtube.com/user/colouredbeautiful

http://www.youtube.com/user/lilpumpkinpie05

http://www.youtube.com/user/krawls80

http://www.youtube.com/user/destinygodley

http://www.youtube.com/user/SongbirdDiva4Life

http://www.youtube.com/misslbailey

http://www.youtube.com/user/AKABobbiedoll03

http://www.youtube.com/user/XXTheIslandBeautyXX

http://www.youtube.com/user/makeupD0LL

http://www.youtube.com/user/1SimplYounique

http://www.youtube.com/user/ameritrini

http://www.youtube.com/user/flowerpush


:shame:


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Yay!  Theres some new ones I've not seen yet!


----------



## FarrahFace

http://www.youtube.com/user/beautifuldaymua

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=HouseOfHaute

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TheVonda83

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Vmarie401

I haven't been through this whole thread yet, so forgive me if I list some ladies who have already been mentioned.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Just found Lisa Eldridge...how in the heck have I not known about her all this time?! Watched almost all her videos and absolutely love her!


----------



## Tracy

I recently found Ms.GoldGirl--http://http://www.youtube.com/user/MsGoldgirl

I really like her videos! She does OOTD, hauls, reviews, hair and MU tuts. She's a bit older (hehehe, my age!) and IMO down to earth.


----------



## Tracy

bump


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> I recently found Ms.GoldGirl--http://http://www.youtube.com/user/MsGoldgirl
> 
> I really like her videos! She does OOTD, hauls, reviews, hair and MU tuts. She's a bit older (hehehe, my age!) and IMO down to earth.



I like her!  Nice to see us "older" LOL ladies on YT!


----------



## Tracy

^ yes! i really like her. i love how she mixes low end with high end and is unapologetic.

through Ms. Gold Girl i found Nur: http://www.youtube.com/user/nurberxo#p/u


----------



## Jeannam2008

Wow! I haven't been in this thread in forever. But I just found some awesome new guru's to subscribe to!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks Tracy for the new gurus - I've been so bored with YT lately...


----------



## Tracy

I have more!
Mostly reviews, hauls, a few tut's: http://www.youtube.com/user/MsAshleyCrim

Mostly hauls, reviews, fave's:http://www.youtube.com/user/cupcakesandscissors

Hauls, reviews, tut's:http://www.youtube.com/user/nguerriero19


----------



## mimichauchau

ahhh I REALLY need some time off to look over these!! =)


----------



## pmburk

I need to check some of these out!

My favorite is "diaryofavintagegirl" - she only has 3 or 4 vids, but they're great pinup/vintage style, like glamorous red 1940s lips, or faux rolled bangs.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> ^ yes! i really like her. i love how she mixes low end with high end and is unapologetic.
> 
> through Ms. Gold Girl i found Nur: http://www.youtube.com/user/nurberxo#p/u



Woah she's AMAZINGLY beautiful!  and has useful info..subscribed!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have a few but off the top of my head:
Scandalousbeauty
Pixiwoo
The sp nation
Makeup geek
Makeup by tiffany
I used to have a girl crush on kitkat627 but she no lover makes videos


----------



## BeatriceP

Filthygorgeousmakeup is one of my favourite gurus.I sometimes watch gossmakeupartist.Can't think of any more right now


----------



## pmburk

Voguette Girl said:


> i'm a huge fan of kandee johnson. she is such an amazing makeup artist and her tutorials rock!


 
I do like Kandee as well. I know there is a lot of drama surrounding her, but I just ignore it and look at her pretty makeup.  Some of her looks are too over-the-top (like the Marilyn tutorial - interesting, but definitely not a daywear look), but I love the tips she gives.


----------



## ellacoach

I adore Wayne Goss.


----------



## sweetart

Me too! I also adore Lisa Eldridge. 






ellacoach said:


> I adore Wayne Goss.


----------



## Tracy

Me three   to both!


----------



## irenezal

I have searched far and wide and honestly have absolutely fallen in love with Wayne Goss, as some others have mentioned. His advice is fantastic and he is very talented!


----------



## Fran0421

I have watched so many makeup tutorials on youtube and by far Lisa Eldridge has been the best. She is so professional. I also don't mind pixiwoo, they have great celebrity looks


----------



## miu.miu

I love Pixiwoo (not pixi2woo), Lisa Eldridge


----------



## randr21

lisa eldridge, although i wish she'd zoom in a lot more like hollyannaeree


----------



## ipudgybear

I wish I found out about lisa eldridge earlier. I love her videos. I usually watch Fafinettex3 and xteener since they are the closest to my skin shade.


----------



## LuxeDuJour

my faves are Pixiwoo & Pixi2woo


----------



## goodmornin

I really like Jen from Head to Toe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EQCa-bNVOE&feature=relmfu

She does really nice classic looks for asians =)


----------



## michelle779

MakeUpGeek
PixiWoo
DrBrooklyn730
TheMakeupRepublic
LadyArt7


----------



## gwendolen

Pixiwoo. And Lisa Eldridge. That's about it. The others I've seen are just not smart/helpful. I kind of admire the professionals more than the fans of makeup. Hence why I'll never be doing some Youtube videos. Hahaha.


----------



## mrs moulds

lilpumkiepie05.
She is a artist for MAC and her tutorials are fierce!
You must check her out.


----------



## michelle779

^^^^I just checked out some of        lilpumpkinpie05's videos. She is good.



michelle779 said:


> MakeUpGeek
> PixiWoo
> DrBrooklyn730
> TheMakeupRepublic
> LadyArt7



I have to add another one I discovered today: makeupbyeman


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sorry if this was already mentioned-i LOVE LOVE LOVE WSITN what style is to Nickel. he is fabulousss!


----------



## Farah

Just found out Michele1218 is a tpf-er. She's the best out there!! and very glad she's back on yt!


----------



## Nat

There's only one make up artist I follow on YouTube and that's Mr Wayne Goss. He is genuine, has a great voice and he's ubercute. I love him


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nat said:


> There's only one make up artist I follow on YouTube and that's Mr Wayne Goss. He is genuine, has a great voice and he's ubercute. I love him



back off my man :boxing:

Now, I don't know how I found this Guru, but my goodness, this can't be life...  It's like she's doing a bad audition for some cheesy Disney Comedy:


----------



## Nat

Please tell me she's not for real 


 Cute Wayne is mine


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

EmilyNoel83 is my favorite. She's not annoying like some makeup gurus can be. She's super beautiful and does a lot of drugstore/high end makeup comparisons.


----------



## Christinedaaefa

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> EmilyNoel83 is my favorite. She's not annoying like some makeup gurus can be. She's super beautiful and does a lot of drugstore/high end makeup comparisons.



I have to agree, Emily is one of my favourites


----------



## Charbal

Nat said:


> There's only one make up artist I follow on YouTube and that's Mr Wayne Goss. He is genuine, has a great voice and he's ubercute. I love him



Agree, I love him! I also trust his reviews more because he buys all the stuff himself.


----------



## Reesee

My main problem is that I *think* I have hooded eyes (when I open my eyesthe bottom half gets lost and I have this fatty uppper lid that touches my eyelash line) so most of the tutorials don't work for me.  If anyone knows of a guru with eyes like mine please let me know!

Also, I have a ton of brushes and I don't know how to use them, I always use the same one!


----------



## Nat

Reesee said:


> My main problem is that I *think* I have hooded eyes (when I open my eyesthe bottom half gets lost and I have this fatty uppper lid that touches my eyelash line) so most of the tutorials don't work for me.  If anyone knows of a guru with eyes like mine please let me know!
> 
> Also, I have a ton of brushes and I don't know how to use them, I always use the same one!



Wayne Goss has a few helpful video's about this:

Hooded eyes:


----------



## ramblingdoll

My favourites, I mean the ones I watch regularly because I really learn something from them are : Lisa Eldridge, Pixiwoo, Nikkietutorials.


----------



## ramblingdoll

Thank you Nat! I had never heard of him before, I'm going to check him out, I trust your opinion


----------



## Reesee

Nat said:


> Wayne Goss has a few helpful video's about this:
> 
> Hooded eyes:




Thank you so much!  I can't wait to see them!  Rushing off to youtube!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

DC-Cutie said:


> back off my man :boxing:
> 
> Now, I don't know how I found this Guru, but my goodness, this can't be life...  It's like she's doing a bad audition for some cheesy Disney Comedy:




Please, tell me this lady is joking. I just... no. No.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can appreciate artist like Wayne, because many of these 'gurus' get jaded when they get gratis products.  

For instance when Tiffany first started hawking Sigma brushes she said she wasn't affilated with them, only 'assisting' them in quality control issues.  Now fast forward, she's working for them at various industry shows, like IMATS and also a paid affiliate.


----------



## sophiae

My favorites are Lisa Eldridge and the Pixiwoo girls, Sam and Nicola, and Wayne, too.


----------



## Nat

ramblingdoll said:


> Thank you Nat! I had never heard of him before, I'm going to check him out, I trust your opinion



Hee hee! 



Reesee said:


> Thank you so much!  I can't wait to see them!  Rushing off to youtube!



You're welcome!


----------



## ladyphoenix

The ones I watch regularly are: 

emilynoel83
natneagle
kandeejohnson
makeup geek
pixiwoo
julieg713


----------



## pquiles

Nat and DC.... I am not normally a feisty person; but,  Wayne is MINE!

I happen to like Songbirdiva4life and DestinyGodley


----------



## Nat

Hee hee, Wayne is still mine  He said on Twitter that a Tom Ford lipstick review is coming up, curious to see it.

I was wondering, is Wayne the only male make-up artist on youtube?


----------



## frenchpearls

Nat said:


> Hee hee, Wayne is still mine  He said on Twitter that a Tom Ford lipstick review is coming up, curious to see it.
> 
> I was wondering, is Wayne the only male make-up artist on youtube?



There's Petrilude as well (well, I think that's how it's spelt). But he does lots of out there looks. EnKoremakeup also. 


Wayne, the Pixiwoo girls, Tanya (pixi2woo- she's their brothers gf) and MakeupgeekTV are the ones I love and actually learn news things from. Letsmakeitup and Lilithdarkmoon do good hairstyle videos as well- always helpful when I'm in a hair rut.

I think lots of the guru's are much of the same, but i subscribe to a lot- on the off chance one does a video which interests me!


----------



## Alba109

Wayne Goss is changing my entire makeup regime. I find most makeup videos have incredibly irritating girls with grating personalities who take their "internet celebrity" status entirely too far, but Wayne is absolute perfection. He's straightforward, to the point and is excellent as what he does. There's another male make up artist who has a lot of facial piercings who I like as well, but Wayne is absolute tops. I also like Gregory Gorgeous but I can only take so much of him, his personality annoys me a lot but I like his makeup.


----------



## Theoutfitter08

I love:

ARose186
EmilyNoel83
MacBarbie07
MeganHeartsMakeup
MissGlamorazzi
Glamourista16
TheStyleBlog
TheStyleDiet


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Thank you,ladies...I just subbed to Wayne


----------



## Tracy

I love http://www.youtube.com/user/MissHanaG!!!


----------



## Cait

hollyannaeree
blushingpixie
lisaeldridgedotcom
pixiwoo 
MakeupByTiffanyD
lisalisad1 (love her hauls, but she does the occasional tutorial, as well!)
lilpumpkinpie05


----------



## Chineka

DulceCandy87, iCRAiZ, and makeupbyeman  are my favs.


----------



## Chineka

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Any women of color looking for a guru that does great tuts on make up and hair: I am loving songbirddiva4life


 
Thanks. I'll check her out.


----------



## Nat

Tracy said:


> I love http://www.youtube.com/user/MissHanaG!!!



She is too cute!


----------



## kmh1190

Alba109 said:
			
		

> Wayne Goss is changing my entire makeup regime. I find most makeup videos have incredibly irritating girls with grating personalities who take their "internet celebrity" status entirely too far, but Wayne is absolute perfection. He's straightforward, to the point and is excellent as what he does.



I agree.  I love his channel.


----------



## Chineka

NikkieTutorials


----------



## Tracy

Nat said:


> She is too cute!




I love how enthusiastic she is about make up!

Also loving: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Secretsgirl10    She doesn't make too many vids but has a killer bag collection!

http://www.youtube.com/user/ViviannaDoesMakeup  she has a great blog too!

http://www.youtube.com/user/ttsandra   not sure if I've mentioned her before, she also has a great blog

http://www.youtube.com/user/lovestylebeauty   sadly she's been MIA but she is beyond beautiful and has some great older videos.  

Most of these YTers don't do tutorials but always have useful info!


----------



## Nat

Tracy said:


> I love how enthusiastic she is about make up!
> 
> Also loving:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Secretsgirl10    She doesn't make too many vids but has a killer bag collection!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ViviannaDoesMakeup  she has a great blog too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ttsandra   not sure if I've mentioned her before, she also has a great blog
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lovestylebeauty   sadly she's been MIA but she is beyond beautiful and has some great older videos.
> 
> Most of these YTers don't do tutorials but always have useful info!



Thanks for the tips! I'm going to check them out soon! I don't have the patience for long tutorials - that's why I love Wayne so much - so that's fine by me!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> I can appreciate artist like Wayne, because many of these 'gurus' get jaded when they get gratis products.
> 
> *For instance when Tiffany first started hawking Sigma brushes she said she wasn't affilated with them, only 'assisting' them in quality control issues. Now fast forward, she's working for them at various industry shows, like IMATS and also a paid affiliate*.


 
I agree, I used to watch her but I feel like she's changed since she started out.



Alba109 said:


> *Wayne Goss is changing my entire makeup regime.* I find most makeup videos have incredibly irritating girls with grating personalities who take their "internet celebrity" status entirely too far, but Wayne is absolute perfection. He's straightforward, to the point and is excellent as what he does. There's another male make up artist who has a lot of facial piercings who I like as well, but Wayne is absolute tops. I also like Gregory Gorgeous but I can only take so much of him, his personality annoys me a lot but I like his makeup.


 I love Wayne Goss, he has great tips, and I have learned a lot about makeup in general by just watching him..my favourites in no paticular order
1. Wayne Goss
2. Pixi Woo *not *Pixi2woo
3. Misschevious
4. lilpumpkinpie05
5. Beautybyjj
6. Lipshock
7. britpop princess ( I like her personality, she does mostly fashion type stuff). can anyone recommend great fashion youtube channels?


----------



## DC-Cutie

keodi said:


> I
> 6. Lipshock



I'm sorry, but she looks like a clown.  Too much contouring, concealer..  just overall too much...  i watched her 'everyday' look video and was like :weird:


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, but she looks like a clown. Too much contouring, concealer.. just overall too much... i watched her 'everyday' look video and was like :weird:


 lol! I agree with you on the concealer it is too much.


----------



## keodi

I used to watch Gregory Gorgeous but since he's become an internet star he's just too..... extra.


----------



## Alba109

keodi said:


> I used to watch Gregory Gorgeous but since he's become an internet star he's just too..... extra.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. His videos used to be perfect and I learned a lot from him, but he's far too caught up in himself and his celebrity.


----------



## Cait

I feel like GregoryGorgeous has become a real charicature of himself. He was always flamboyant (how I hate that term... but it's the best I can think of at this moment!) and hyper, but now he just seems like he's Gregory playing Jack MacFarland playing Gregory. 

It almost seems like the makeup and fashion factor has become second to his personality. I don't mind VLOGs, but if I'm looking to see makeup or skincare - I want that to be the focus.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I love fleur de force.


----------



## yangyang

I adore frmheadtotoe (nope, not a typo, she doesn't have an o in "from"!). She's so sweet, and I have really learned a lot from her!

I used to watch juicystar07 and her sister, but since they've moved to L.A. all they do are sponsored videos that aren't helpful...
I agree that a lot of these youtube "stars" are letting it get to their heads. I miss the videos in 240p


----------



## Stilettolife

DulceCandy87 
JlovesMac1
xsparkage


----------



## noon

Tracy said:


> I love how enthusiastic she is about make up!
> 
> Also loving:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Secretsgirl10    She doesn't make too many vids but has a killer bag collection!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ViviannaDoesMakeup  she has a great blog too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ttsandra   not sure if I've mentioned her before, she also has a great blog
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lovestylebeauty   sadly she's been MIA but she is beyond beautiful and has some great older videos.
> 
> Most of these YTers don't do tutorials but always have useful info!



Really like Vivianna and ttsandra and their blogs!


----------



## Tracy

More!
Hair tutorials-Kate Bryan-http://www.youtube.com/user/K8bryan
Hauls/reviews/occasional tut-MakeUpNeverSleeps-http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupNeverSleeps
New product reviews/swatches, great blog too-Allura-http://www.youtube.com/user/allurabeauty
Tuts/hauls/reviews/favorites/great blog too--http://www.youtube.com/user/frmheadtotoe


----------



## love111406

Makeupbyleinabaaaby

Loveblendnbeauty

Fashionista804

Jlovesmac1

Fafinettex3

Nguerriero19

KtDollz

Smlx0

Hollyannaeree

Lovemelissamichele

&&more.


----------



## Ellapretty

Tracy said:


> More!
> Hair tutorials-Kate Bryan-http://www.youtube.com/user/K8bryan
> Hauls/reviews/occasional tut-MakeUpNeverSleeps-http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupNeverSleeps
> New product reviews/swatches, great blog too-Allura-http://www.youtube.com/user/allurabeauty
> Tuts/hauls/reviews/favorites/great blog too--http://www.youtube.com/user/frmheadtotoe




Love Jen from frmheadtotoe - her make-up skills are flawless - and she's very down-to-earth and easy to relate to


----------



## love111406

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Love Jen from frmheadtotoe - her make-up skills are flawless - and she's very down-to-earth and easy to relate to



I like her personality but i cant relate to her looks cause she has monolids.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I really like frmheadtotoe.  A lot of the YT gurus sound so ditzy when they speak, but she comes across as intelligent and well-spoken.

I'm so excited by the recommendation for Kate Bryan!  I am checking out her hair tutorials now.  I've been experimenting with new styles lately.


----------



## love111406

cosmogrl5 said:
			
		

> I really like frmheadtotoe.  A lot of the YT gurus sound so ditzy when they speak, but she comes across as intelligent and well-spoken.
> 
> I'm so excited by the recommendation for Kate Bryan!  I am checking out her hair tutorials now.  I've been experimenting with new styles lately.



Try raeview.


----------



## cosmogrl5

love111406 said:


> Try raeview.



Thanks!  I used to watch her and forgot about her.  Just resubbed.


----------



## noon

I discovered blushingforeigner quite recently and really like her, she is kinda quirky.


----------



## xikry5talix

Make up - hollyannaeree, frmheadtotoe, itsjudytime, emilynoel83
Hair - Luxyhair
Nails - creativenailart, kawaiinails

I've really been into the Luxy sisters (luxy hair, everythingluxy) lately. Probably the kindest personalities I've seen on youtube and fun to watch!


----------



## cosmogrl5

xikry5talix said:


> Make up - hollyannaeree, frmheadtotoe, itsjudytime, emilynoel83
> Hair - Luxyhair
> Nails - creativenailart, kawaiinails
> 
> *I've really been into the Luxy sisters (luxy hair, everythingluxy) lately. Probably the kindest personalities I've seen on youtube and fun to watch!*



Love them!!!  They are actually the very first gurus that I started to watch.  I blame them for starting my addiction.


----------



## Tracy

Ellapretty said:


> Love Jen from frmheadtotoe - her make-up skills are flawless - and she's very down-to-earth and easy to relate to



Agree!  



cosmogrl5 said:


> I really like frmheadtotoe.  A lot of the YT gurus sound so ditzy when they speak, but she comes across as intelligent and well-spoken.
> 
> I'm so excited by the recommendation for Kate Bryan!  I am checking out her hair tutorials now.  I've been experimenting with new styles lately.



Agree also, she is down to earth and very well spoken!  I love Kate Bryan's hair tuts!!



noon said:


> I discovered blushingforeigner quite recently and really like her, she is kinda quirky.



I like her too!

I used to watch Rae and I just don't like her video's anymore.  She sounds a bit robotic and doesn't seem comfortable most of the time....I do read her blog though.


----------



## GrRoxy

Pixiewoo definitely, Pixie2woo; AModelRecommends - three amazing ladies with gorgeous British accents.
Gossmakeupartist- he is just the best.
Michelle Phan,  very creative.
Dope2111- her transformations and face-sculpting skills are amazing


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I HAVE to recommend these videos by Marianna Hewitt!!! She is former Miss California, TV host, and rumored to be dating an NFL player. I think she is absolutely gorgeous and very sweet and helpful. So far, she has one for eyebrows (which i found so great), applying false lashes, and the perfect foundation routine. of course, most things she uses are expensive but i'm sure you can get creative with other products and still use her techniques. I have NEVER worn concealer and she has me wanting to try! Anyhoo...hope you check it out and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/mariannahewitt/


----------



## cosmogrl5

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I HAVE to recommend these videos by Marianna Hewitt!!! She is former Miss California, TV host, and rumored to be dating an NFL player. I think she is absolutely gorgeous and very sweet and helpful. So far, she has one for eyebrows (which i found so great), applying false lashes, and the perfect foundation routine. of course, most things she uses are expensive but i'm sure you can get creative with other products and still use her techniques. I have NEVER worn concealer and she has me wanting to try! Anyhoo...hope you check it out and enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/mariannahewitt/



She's gorgeous!  I just subbed to her.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bnjj

I love listening to Lisa Eldridge and, of course, she is a great artist.

I came across TiffanyD recently and quite like her but she says "um" too much, IMO.


----------



## cosmogrl5

bnjj said:


> I love listening to Lisa Eldridge and, of course, she is a great artist.
> 
> I came across TiffanyD recently and quite like her but she says "um" too much, IMO.



Lisa is incredible.  I have learned so much from her.  Her Audrey Hepburn and Marilyn Monroe tutorials were amazing.  I like Tiffany D too...but yes, she does say "um" a lot.


----------



## faffy44

Lisalisad1
Lovepeaceandlipgloss
Misshannahg
Blushingpixie
Lanaindiana
Juicytuesday
Daisynation
Gossmakeupartist
Hollyannaree
Michellephan
Beautyqq


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I like Wayne Goss, Pixiwoo and Lisa Eldridge


----------



## Fiercefriend

Really dislike that "Goss" character.

Prettylilmzgrace
uneekbarbiegirl
EyezonUmakeup
HollywoodNoirmakeup
Jennissemakeup
xxmakeupisfunxx
xxsgtigressxx
vivaglamlana
sobeautifulbabyyy
sarahchaudhry


real makeupartists! not stupid characters that tell folks they have to do it "this way,with this shade,with this tyle,or its not right"


----------



## cosmogrl5

Fiercefriend said:


> Really dislike that "Goss" character.
> 
> Prettylilmzgrace
> uneekbarbiegirl
> EyezonUmakeup
> HollywoodNoirmakeup
> Jennissemakeup
> xxmakeupisfunxx
> xxsgtigressxx
> vivaglamlana
> sobeautifulbabyyy
> sarahchaudhry
> 
> 
> real makeupartists! not stupid characters that tell folks they have to do it "this way,with this shade,with this tyle,or its not right"



You mentioned a whole bunch who I've never heard of before, so I'll have to check them out.  Thanks!


----------



## Cait

I liked Goss fine enough until he started soapboxing and doing 1-3 min. long videos everyday. I know people bish and complain if Youtubers don't update on the regular, but I'd prefer longer waits between videos that actually accomplish something rather than a video about how ads are airbrushed and celebrities are just like you and me. (Really?!)

Anywho, current favourites, some of whom I've been watching since I last posted.

blushingpixie
hollyannaeree
kragey (same skintone, so I always love her foundation videos)
lisaeldridgedotcom
lisalisad1
lisasz09
lilpumpkinpie05
pixiwoo
thebarbiewithmuscle (very off the cuff, but she does talk makeup but she's hilarious as well.)


----------



## exotikittenx

I think Goss is one of the more or most, even, talented artists on YouTube.  If the video doesn't appeal to you, don't watch it.  But it may be helpful to others.  He cuts to the chase and you don't have to listen to five minutes of pointless blabber before he gets to the tutorial or informative part on his regular makeup videos.


I think juicy star07 is the worse culprit for that.  Her videos really grate on me so I don't bother with them. All she is out to do is push her own retail shop and it's obnoxious.  It takes forever for her to make a point.


----------



## cosmogrl5

exotikittenx said:


> I think Goss is one of the more or most, even, talented artists on YouTube.  If the video doesn't appeal to you, don't watch it.  But it may be helpful to others.  He cuts to the chase and you don't have to listen to five minutes of pointless blabber before he gets to the tutorial or informative part on his regular makeup videos.
> 
> 
> *I think juicy star07 is the worse culprit for that.  Her videos really grate on me so I don't bother with them. All she is out to do is push her own retail shop and it's obnoxious.  It takes forever for her to make a point.*



It is extremely transparent when gurus try to push their own products/lines or when their videos are obviously sponsored.  An occasional sponsored video is fine, but I hate when the title of the video is misleading like, "My Skincare Routine" and then you quickly find out that some company sent them their whole line in exchange for a video.  Luckily, most of my favorites don't constantly do sponsored videos, and if they do, it isn't what the WHOLE video is about.


----------



## exotikittenx

cosmogrl5 said:
			
		

> It is extremely transparent when gurus try to push their own products/lines or when their videos are obviously sponsored.  An occasional sponsored video is fine, but I hate when the title of the video is misleading like, "My Skincare Routine" and then you quickly find out that some company sent them their whole line in exchange for a video.  Luckily, most of my favorites don't constantly do sponsored videos, and if they do, it isn't what the WHOLE video is about.



Exactly.  I don't mind the occasional one either, and the ones who do that whom I admire are always very up front about it.


----------



## missha

I sort of like makeupbytiffanyd, have just started watching goss and he's quite fab too. But my favorite? Hands down lisa eldridge!!!


----------



## icharmae

I always watch makeupbyleina and misschievous  I like the way they usually do looks very precise


----------



## stilettomadness

Lisa Eldridge and Pixiwoo!! I have a grand time listening to their accents!  LOL I love them!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

XX not allowed XX


----------



## Agreen96

Lola Marie.


----------



## AlovesLV

Hey All!
Check out:

BeautyByJJ
lizlizlive
uglyfaceofbeauty
and
shirleybeniang


----------



## dearpenny

kandeejohnson
gossmakeupartist
petrilude
xsparkage
makeupbytiffanyd
misscheivious
michellephan
dulcecandy87
makeupbyleina
julieg713
brittkneegirl1

Can't think of anymore, but these are my top!


----------



## sara premi

I like TiffanyD. She is cute and she does a great job of explaining ho to get the look. Also Pixiwoo!


----------



## Kansashalo

exotikittenx said:


> I think Goss is one of the more or most, even, talented artists on YouTube. If the video doesn't appeal to you, don't watch it. But it may be helpful to others. *He cuts to the chase and you don't have to listen to five minutes of pointless blabber before he gets to the tutorial or informative part on his regular makeup videos.*


 
This is why I  him and his videos.  I don't have to sit through a bunch of cutesy-ness, quirky sayings, and other attempts to be "interesting". lol  I also  lilpumpkinpie05 a lot too!


----------



## Cait

Newer fave: ThatsHeart. Gorgeous girl, bubbly but without being prissy or sickly sweet. Her boyfriend is in several videos, but he isn't detracting or distracting or annoying. Lots of hauls/reviews, but the odd tutorial as well.

I've also liked fleur de force & Amarixe's videos (especially her tutorials recently!).


----------



## bunniluver

I love Fleur Deforce. She seems so sweet and genuine! I like Missglamorazzi, and I've been dabbling into Amarixe. I really like Zoella280390, even though she mainly does hauls. I've become obsessed with UK beauty gurus lately for some reason!

I'm also subscribed to Dollybowbow and QueenBeeuty. I think that's all that i'm subscribed to, even though I watch TiffanyD's videos quite often. Not sure why I haven't subscribed yet.


----------



## noon

bunniluver said:


> I've become obsessed with UK beauty gurus lately for some reason!



If you are looking for more UK beauty gurus, check some of the ones I watch out.

amodelrecommends
camiloveskiwi
gemsmaquillage
hollyymbb
viviannadoesmakeup


----------



## cosmogrl5

bunniluver said:


> I love Fleur Deforce. She seems so sweet and genuine! I like Missglamorazzi, and I've been dabbling into Amarixe. I really like Zoella280390, even though she mainly does hauls. I've become obsessed with UK beauty gurus lately for some reason!
> 
> I'm also subscribed to Dollybowbow and QueenBeeuty. I think that's all that i'm subscribed to, even though I watch TiffanyD's videos quite often. Not sure why I haven't subscribed yet.


Fleur, MissGlamorazzi, and Amarixe all seem to be friends IRL too which is cute.


----------



## bunniluver

cosmogrl5 said:


> Fleur, MissGlamorazzi, and Amarixe all seem to be friends IRL too which is cute.



That's how I found Amarixe, but Fleur is probably my favorite of the three. I love Woof, and she is just so laid back, and chill. I like the doors of her house, that's a really weird thing to say


----------



## Tracy

bunniluver said:


> I love Fleur Deforce. She seems so sweet and genuine! I like Missglamorazzi, and I've been dabbling into Amarixe. I really like Zoella280390, even though she mainly does hauls. I've become obsessed with UK beauty gurus lately for some reason!
> 
> I'm also subscribed to Dollybowbow and QueenBeeuty. I think that's all that i'm subscribed to, even though I watch TiffanyD's videos quite often. Not sure why I haven't subscribed yet.



I love Zoella too, she has a great blog too.



noon said:


> If you are looking for more UK beauty gurus, check some of the ones I watch out.
> 
> amodelrecommends
> camiloveskiwi
> gemsmaquillage
> hollyymbb
> viviannadoesmakeup



Love all of these, esp Holly she's foundation obsessed and we seem to have the same skin type.


----------



## Tracy

bunniluver said:


> That's how I found Amarixe, but Fleur is probably my favorite of the three. I love Woof, and she is just so laid back, and chill. I like the doors of her house, that's a really weird thing to say



I love Woof too, and the cats!  In one of her recent vlogs, Mike is behind her and one of the cats is just all over him.  So cute


----------



## Tracy

Someone I found recently: http://www.youtube.com/user/aLoveTart
Lots of reviews, swatches and hauls


----------



## bunniluver

Tracy said:


> I love Woof too, and the cats!  In one of her recent vlogs, Mike is behind her and one of the cats is just all over him.  So cute



They are stinkers. I'm glad Mike decided to show his face to the camera. He was acting shy for a bit there.


----------



## orledanirt

I like Lisa Eldridge


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like PixiWoo, but would love to see them do looks on clients or students.


----------



## Tracy

DC-Cutie said:


> I like PixiWoo, but would love to see them do looks on clients or students.



I agree, they have done a few recently.


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> Newer fave: ThatsHeart. Gorgeous girl, bubbly but without being prissy or sickly sweet. Her boyfriend is in several videos, but he isn't detracting or distracting or annoying. Lots of hauls/reviews, but the odd tutorial as well.
> 
> I've also liked fleur de force & Amarixe's videos (especially her tutorials recently!).



Thanks for the rec, she's adorable!


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the rec, she's adorable!



You're welcome!


----------



## fabchic17

I have to agree Thatsheart is my Fav , julieg713 is also great with tutorials.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I am not sure if she has been mentioned, but I also love LaFemme5278.  She is only 24 and comes across as so mature and put together.  She's nail polish obsessed, so a lot of her videos focus on polishes.


----------



## bebe_tc

a good one and very professional but she speaks Spanish makeupzone.net


----------



## love111406

My 2 faves have to be fashionista804 and loveblendnbeauty.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I don't know if she's been mentioned, but if you like to watch hauls and shopping them *myhousewifelife* is for you.  She did a video on her purse collection too, which I am sure will be of interest to lots of people here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=263He1VjVwE&feature=plcp


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ Thanks I'd love to check her out


----------



## cosmogrl5

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ Thanks I'd love to check her out


You're welcome!  I just warn you- she will make you want to shop!


----------



## BrittanyDarling

pixiwoo, pixi2woo, amarixe, annejaffrey, cdiorme, checkinthemirror, dope2111, dulcecandy87, fashionista804, fiercefelinechic, fmheadtotoe, glamlifeguru, goldiestarling, gossmakeupartist, missjessicaharlow, kandeejohnson, lisaeldridgedotcom, lisasz09, lisalisad1, lovemelisamichelle, macbarbie07, makeupbytiffanyd, missjenfabulous, nguerriero19, iwanted2c1video.


----------



## cosmogrl5

BrittanyDarling said:


> pixiwoo, pixi2woo, amarixe, annejaffrey, cdiorme, checkinthemirror, dope2111, dulcecandy87, fashionista804, fiercefelinechic, fmheadtotoe, glamlifeguru, goldiestarling, gossmakeupartist, missjessicaharlow, kandeejohnson, lisaeldridgedotcom, lisasz09, lisalisad1, lovemelisamichelle, macbarbie07, makeupbytiffanyd, missjenfabulous, nguerriero19, iwanted2c1video.


You listed some great ones!  My current faves are makeupbytiffanyd, myhousewifelife (I just like looking at her hauls), missglamorazzi, checkinthemirror, amarixe, michele1218, allthatglitters, pixi2woo, and fleurdeforce.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

cosmogrl5 said:


> You listed some great ones!  My current faves are makeupbytiffanyd, myhousewifelife (I just like looking at her hauls), missglamorazzi, checkinthemirror, amarixe, michele1218, allthatglitters, pixi2woo, and fleurdeforce.



i haven't heard of myhousewifelife or michele1218, i am actually subscribed to the rest that you listed. I'm subscripted to 122 different beauty channels but did not want to list all of them. =]


----------



## DuRoBags

makeupbyeman


----------



## cosmogrl5

BrittanyDarling said:


> i haven't heard of myhousewifelife or michele1218, i am actually subscribed to the rest that you listed. I'm subscripted to 122 different beauty channels but did not want to list all of them. =]


Wow!  You put me to shame!    They are addictive though, aren't they?


----------



## nicci404

Makeupneversleeps, RAEview, Crsytalis007...

I noticed I read my make up blogs than youtube reviews.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I recently stumbled across a few more:  blushingpixie, legallybrunette214, tesschristine123, riannstar, and beautywithkendra.


----------



## keodi

nicci404 said:


> Makeupneversleeps, *RAEview, Crsytalis007..*.
> 
> I noticed I read my make up blogs than youtube reviews.



I recently subscribed to these 2 plus pixi2woo, pixiewoo, lisaeldridgedotcom, beautybyjj, fleurdeforce, gossmakeupartist, wendyslookbook, beautycrush,Britpopprincess, and shirleybeniang. I noticed I'm subscribed to a lot of UK youtube grurus...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Two bloggers and youtube gurus I am loving lately! Great tutorials...


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> I recently subscribed to these 2 plus pixi2woo, pixiewoo, lisaeldridgedotcom, beautybyjj, fleurdeforce, gossmakeupartist, wendyslookbook, beautycrush,Britpopprincess, and shirleybeniang. I noticed I'm subscribed to a lot of UK youtube grurus...



I am also subscribed to most of these and I just recently subscribed to DestinyGodley, Songbirddiva4life, Janebmakeup, Lilpumkinpie05, LizLizlive, Start2finushmua and Oromaoroma1... amongst others.


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ You're all mentioning a few that I haven't found yet!  I've been rewatching the Lisa Eldridge videos like crazy lately.  She's such an amazing teacher, and I feel like my technique has really improved by watching her.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I am also subscribed to most of these and I just recently subscribed to DestinyGodley, Songbirddiva4life, Janebmakeup, Lilpumkinpie05, LizLizlive, Start2finushmua and Oromaoroma1... amongst others.



I'm also subbed to LizLizlive, and Lilpumpkin05. I'll check out the other ones you posted. Thank you!


----------



## keodi

cosmogrl5 said:


> ^ You're all mentioning a few that I haven't found yet!  I've been rewatching the Lisa Eldridge videos like crazy lately.  She's such an amazing teacher, and I feel like my technique has really improved by watching her.



mine too.


----------



## deltalady

pquiles said:


> I am also subscribed to most of these and I just recently subscribed to DestinyGodley, *Songbirddiva4life*, Janebmakeup, Lilpumkinpie05, LizLizlive, Start2finushmua and Oromaoroma1... amongst others.



I love Songbirddiva4life and she's on tpf!  I also really like BritPopPrincess, Nurberxo, and michele1218.


----------



## pquiles

deltalady said:


> I love Songbirddiva4life and she's on tpf!  I also really like BritPopPrincess, Nurberxo, and michele1218.



I did see some of the posts from Songbirddiva4life.  Her makeup videos helped me immensely and her sense of style is simply phenomenal.


----------



## pquiles

cosmogrl5 said:


> ^ You're all mentioning a few that I haven't found yet!  I've been rewatching the Lisa Eldridge videos like crazy lately.  She's such an amazing teacher, and I feel like my technique has really improved by watching her.




I've seen just a few of her videos, she's really good.


----------



## simpleplan

Hands down Gossmakeupartist
He's the first one to show me the "magic triangle" in a way that is clear and has worked wonders for my face!
His application of foundation and tutorials changed my life forever.  He's educated and experienced/knows what he is talking about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_XirBBwR0&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=27&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XOr177ui8&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=30&feature=plcp


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I've seen just a few of her videos, she's really good.





simpleplan said:


> Hands down Gossmakeupartist
> He's the first one to show me the "magic triangle" in a way that is clear and has worked wonders for my face!
> His application of foundation and tutorials changed my life forever.  He's educated and experienced/knows what he is talking about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_XirBBwR0&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=27&feature=plcp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XOr177ui8&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=30&feature=plcp



Agreed!


----------



## stephaniesstyle

missglamorazzi, fleurdeforce, amarixe, nikkiphillipi, pixi2woo, allthatglitters21, makeupbytiffanyd


----------



## cosmogrl5

I am newly obsessed with *Jemimalou*.  She is so pretty, and she's an actual makeup artist.  Her skin tone is very similar to mine (very fair), so I find that I can pull off a lot of the looks that she creates.


----------



## dress1

Pixiwoo, Pixi2woo, Lisa Eldridge, Amarixe, gossmakeupartist, makeupbykandeej, xsparkage


----------



## magneticpoet

amarixe, hellohannahcho,  and rachhloves are a few favorites


----------



## pmburk

I used to watch Kandee Johnson and Jessica Harlow, but I got tired of all the constant drama with Kandee, and Jessica poses too much.  Lately I've just been randomly searching tutorials for whatever I'm interested in at the moment.



simpleplan said:


> Hands down Gossmakeupartist
> He's the first one to show me the "magic triangle" in a way that is clear and has worked wonders for my face!
> His application of foundation and tutorials changed my life forever.  He's educated and experienced/knows what he is talking about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_XirBBwR0&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=27&feature=plcp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XOr177ui8&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=30&feature=plcp



Ooh, I'm going to check his videos out!


----------



## GrRoxy

Lisa Eldridge and Charlotte Tilbury- real makeup artists. 
Gossmakeupartist- he shares nice tips&tricks! 
The rest of gurus I watch just for entertainment not to learn anything


----------



## Fran0421

I have been really liking lisa gregory! I just discovered her and we have a similar skintone which is helpful with brand shades.


----------



## Fran0421

I love Lisa and Charlotte. I always learn something with them, however, it makes me want to purchase more products  haha



GrRoxy said:


> Lisa Eldridge and Charlotte Tilbury- real makeup artists.
> Gossmakeupartist- he shares nice tips&tricks!
> The rest of gurus I watch just for entertainment not to learn anything


----------



## lostnexposed

i love watching pixi2woo aka tanya burr. she's soooo pretty


----------



## knics33

pmburk said:


> I used to watch Kandee Johnson and Jessica Harlow,* but I got tired of all the constant drama with Kandee*, and Jessica poses too much.  Lately I've just been randomly searching tutorials for whatever I'm interested in at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I'm going to check his videos out!



You know... I never watched her, but all that drama was definitely too weird/off for me. Wasn't she like asking people to donate money to her after all the drama with the cops being called on her? That's crazy lol...

My faves are still xsparkage, Vintage or Tacky, gossmakeupartist, and makeup geek . And I do like Pinkiecharm for reviews.. she's very thorough! But I know a lot of people don't really care for her.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I'm subbed to so many. But I really only watch xsparkage vintage or tacky missglamourazzi (however you spell it) goss. Pixie2woo and fleurdeforce


----------



## DC-Cutie

I recently discovered liqiudlinerlover - her video quality is great, she gets right to the tutorial instead of rambling on and on and isn't over flooded with sponsored videos:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qsun41FrIEg

Still love Lisa Eldridge, justkelle101, and mismavendotcom


----------



## lazeny

I love Lisa Eldridge, Wayne Goss and Koren


----------



## beth.stephenson

Call it jealously but I really don't see how these girls can justify getting the money they do for filming a few minutes of videos everyday. 

Oh wait..sorry. I forgot. None of them are paid to do it are they?!


----------



## amariexoxo

My favorites are fashionista804 and ilikeweylie. They're both hilarious.


----------



## jenelle123

frmheadtotoe!! 
Jen has monolid so if u do too your gonna loveeee her videos


----------



## missbanx

lostnexposed said:


> i love watching pixi2woo aka tanya burr. she's soooo pretty



me too

and I love makeupbytiffanyd!


----------



## HarajukuGirl92

I love: Tanya Burr pix2woo, Fleur fleurdeforce, Louise Sprinkleofglitter


----------



## coletmenot

pixiwoo


----------



## bebe087

I love Pala Foxxia. She only has 2 videos so far, but I love her look and make up skills.


----------



## momo_xd

Pixiwoo - Sam and Nic are so good! Down to earth and have a range of looks that they do.

Leighannsays - she is hilarious and great source of entertainment.


----------



## Kansashalo

simpleplan said:
			
		

> Hands down Gossmakeupartist
> He's the first one to show me the "magic triangle" in a way that is clear and has worked wonders for my face!
> His application of foundation and tutorials changed my life forever.  He's educated and experienced/knows what he is talking about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn_XirBBwR0&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=27&feature=plcp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XOr177ui8&list=UUCvoAe__WFYMNAEN-C-CtYA&index=30&feature=plcp



Agreed +2.

I stan for Wayne.  I have learned so much from him, its ridiculous.  I also like Lisa E. a lot too.


----------



## LAltiero85

I love TiffianyD..she's fun to watch. I also love michelebell21.  She has my skin tone And hair color, so I know if something looks good on her, there's a good chance I'll like it as well. Makes guessing much easier since I don't have a MAC counter near me.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I stopped watching for awhile...they all started to seem the same to me.  I don't want to know their life drama, I just want a pure tutorial on specific looks.  Even my favorite, Raeview, has seemed to have gone to promotional type vids...


----------



## bnjj

TiffanyD annoys me as she flicks her hair and says "umm" every three seconds.  She also rambles on forever about nothing of any importance.


----------



## bernie22

Not sure if her name has been mentioned here...but I love MakeUpByCamila. Her channel is in Portuguese, but I could follow what she does based on her list of products. She has a new English channel up too. She and Lisa Eldridge are my absolute favourites.


----------



## cosmogrl5

bnjj said:


> TiffanyD annoys me as she flicks her hair and says "umm" every three seconds.  She also rambles on forever about nothing of any importance.



Oh geez.  That's all I am going to notice now! 

Lately, I am loving Jemimalou a lot.


----------



## Fran0421

I love makeup by camila, her english channel has been up for a few weeks now! She is so pretty and has good technique 



bernie22 said:


> Not sure if her name has been mentioned here...but I love MakeUpByCamila. Her channel is in Portuguese, but I could follow what she does based on her list of products. She has a new English channel up too. She and Lisa Eldridge are my absolute favourites.


----------



## TIFFINEE

Any suggestions on who who does alot of hauls? I love watching hauls for some reason!


----------



## Cait

TIFFINEE said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on who who does alot of hauls? I love watching hauls for some reason!



LisaLisaD1. It's primarily what she does on her channel, though she does blether quite a bit (which I don't mind, but I know some people like things straight to the point!)

flowerbomb31 might be an option too, and she's generally a lot more to the point.


----------



## TIFFINEE

Thank you for the suggestions.! Any others?


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Jodik76 always eloquent

Dustyohunter hilarious


----------



## deltalady

TIFFINEE said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.! Any others?



Lisasz09 does some great hauls as well.


----------



## Tracy

A few new (?) favs:
*Chelsea Wears *http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVKxDQt3apK25_uAn0vYZcUE
She does get ready w/ me videos, empties, OOTD vids and hauls (mostly clothing and accessories).  She has also uploaded a few videos of her boyfriend pretending to be her making videos--very funny!
*Brunette Beauty Blogger*- http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVBQGAooxf8V-xgivIQBCPXo
She does hauls, tutorials, OOTD, empties and favorites.
*essiebutton-* http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVELIp9AUco1VSwM2hlRzZSg
Hauls, favs, empties and tags.
*ghostparties-* http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVJv65o1jAFwK6iYVJlxnAWQ
Hauls, favs and other various beauty vids.
*hannahgeorgina-*http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVO6-ZHFsHHHFvD7uLvhF1oo
Hauls, favs, empties and other beauty vids.
*hollyYMBB* http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVMblzv9IA3urmDVTlEJKgeU
Lots of hauls, get ready w/ me, reviews etc
*icovetthee* http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVKiXk-bItML9ljc-VRSau1c
Hauls, tutorials, skincare etc
*jemorjerrica-*http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVG-MbzEN44P4H_nGRuTppiE
Lots of hauls, get ready w/ me, reviews, tags, favs etc
*katiethegreater-*http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVJW1YrYeOv2-ymMrEeq64j8
Hauls, favs, hair, empties
*colette-*http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVD9R1uBdlcJ320NRwK7cPjY
She's a MUA.  Tutorials, get ready w/ me, lots of hauls (works at Sephora!), favs
*Theodore Leaf-*http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVNC9WduwrLY5Fnn_2ydca4Y
Hair stylist


----------



## Kimchas

Kansashalo said:


> Agreed +2.
> 
> I stan for Wayne.  I have learned so much from him, its ridiculous.  I also like Lisa E. a lot too.



Love Wayne too!


----------



## Ana16kin

I'm subscribed to a couple

Pixiwoo
Lisa eldridge
Make up by eman
Makeupgeektv
Michelle phan


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:


> A few new (?) favs:
> *Chelsea Wears *http://www.youtube.com/my_subscriptions?feature=mhee&s=Ip85FnnlKyf_hm2md_4ZVKxDQt3apK25_uAn0vYZcUE
> She does get ready w/ me videos, empties, OOTD vids and hauls (mostly clothing and accessories).  She has also uploaded a few videos of her boyfriend pretending to be her making videos--very funny!



Thanks for this! I really like her!

Recent: euphoriccreation, nurberxo (slower to update) & msgoldgirl.


----------



## CuriousCreature

wayne goss- makeup tips (professional makeup artist- short/well edited)
lisa eldridge- makeup tips (professional makeup artist- well done)
robin moses- nail art (extraordinary range)
temptalia- blogger, reviewer (encyclopedic knowledge of makeup)

on occasion-
fingernail fixer- (tips for layering, problem solving for nails)
kandee johnson- (cheerful, makeup tips)


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> Thanks for this! I really like her!
> 
> Recent: euphoriccreation, nurberxo (slower to update) & msgoldgirl.



YW!


----------



## Mima1104

bubzbeauty
thatsheart
michelle phan 
jlovesmac
itsjudytime
dulce candy


----------



## MsBusyBee

I love Pixiwoo.


----------



## BornToShop1990

I love Tanya Burr's videos.


----------



## foreverfaithful

I like TiffanyD


----------



## Deco

I love Wayne Goss and Lisa Eldridge.  I also love the live swatching and reviews by Allura.  Also really love the low key delivery of alovetart.  I can't watch 5 seconds of any of the hyperactive over-enthused high pitched shriekers, but I can watch alovetart forever.  

I catch some pixiwoo from time to time.  They are crazy talented.

I also watch makeupbycamila to watch an insanely stunning/flawless beauty transform herself into an insanely stunning/flawless beauty with a lot of makeup.


----------



## Bunny_XO

Pixiwoo, Lisa Eldridge, and Charlotte Tilbury for professionals. LisaLisaD1 and Leighannsays for fun.


----------



## milksway25

lisa eldridge, raeview, and michelle phan


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This is such a useful thread. I have seen Pixiewoo so far and I love it. Are there others like them? Short and sweet?


----------



## paper_flowers

Jaclyn hill

Maya Mia


----------



## shoppaholic

Pixiwoo
Sarah Victor
Dustin Hunter


----------



## xoxmb

For actual make up: Jaclyn Hill and Palafoxxia.

The other popular "beauty" gurus are just average to me. Plus, a lot of them just puts up a crappy video to get paid. They are just nice to watch when you're bored.


----------



## jalapeno

I don't know if she's popular but i like Annie Jaffrey's channel. She's very pretty. Her make-up tutorials are quite simple but what I really like about her channel os that she has "health" videos


----------



## murt

I've been enjoying Sharon Farrell lately - she has a very cute personality too. 

I also like Lisa Eldridge and pixiwoo, but I feel like their videos have gotten repetitive, which I guess is understandable considering how many videos they have. For instance it seems like lately all of Lisa Eldridge's videos have been a slightly smokey/defined eye with a neutral grey, brown or metallic shadow, and a winged liner added on top - her latest Cara D. tutorial is almost identical to a couple of her older videos - metallic shadow + winged liner. 

I'm also a bit wary about taking most guru's recommendations for products - I prefer reading reviews on forums like this one or MUA, but in terms of gurus, Lisa Eldridge seems especially to be a bit deceptive. Lisa is insistent that she does not use her channel as a promotional tool for affiliated products but I don't think it was a coincidence that she used CK products only in her Bip Ling videos (Bip Ling is a spokesperson for CK makeup). She also used her channel to promote that gimmicky foundation matcher gadget at Boots (Sephora had the same thing). I don't mind gurus promoting products, but I wish that they would just admit that they are affiliated, instead of sanctimoniously insisting that they are above that kind of commercialism.


----------



## Munchkin18

Jaclyn Hill
Makeup geek


----------



## Ghettoe

Lisa Eldridge
Fleur
Bellesa Africa
Wayne


----------



## alundpr

Lisa Eldridge


----------



## nguyenp

Lisa Eldrige 
some of Wayne Goss' videos


----------



## Sophisticated1

beautybyjj


----------



## Cait

chelseawears
essiebutton 
melmphs - I have no idea why; she's so hyper and I don't learn very much but she's enjoyable to watch. 
kristengehm
makeupbytiffanyd


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Wayne Goss
Jacyln Hill
EmilyNoel83
frmheadtotoe
pixiwoo
jeanfrancoiscd
makeup geek
beautybyjj


----------



## Needanotherbag

Havent been following any makeup gurus in awhile, looks like theres some new good ones I'll have to check out!!


----------



## keodi

Lisa Eldrige
Wayne Goss
Beautybyjj

for make-up tips


----------



## purseprincess32

In terms of beauty gurus I like 
Jen - frmheadtotoe
Ingrid- Missglamorazzi
Sam-saaammage
Emily-EmilyNoel83
Gossmakeupartist


----------



## Tracy

Latest finds:
Claire Marshall http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJyfryZQsoN_ttLFe6vYKmw
She's a makeup artist, she does some makeup vids but a lot of vlog style vids too.  She has amazing editing skills!
Friends of hers, Anna Lee and Jesse (they show up in each others vlogs frequently) are great to watch too.  They do vlogs and hauls mostly.  Anna is a hair stylist at Chaz Dean Studio and Jesse is a photographer.  http://www.youtube.com/user/annaleeandjesse  One of their dogs just passed away so they're taking a break from Youtube.

Theodore Leaf, hair stylist.  Was based in CA but recently moved to NYC http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkYoAcp-nmSQIOtMQdAiDw  Does tutorials and "Ask Theodore Thursdays" where he answers viewers hair questions.

Casey Holmes does hair and makeup videos.  She does have affiliations w/ companies and promotes their items but I started watching her because she has oily skin like me.  She has some great recommendations. http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxj0QizmFhx7kVKSArHBCTA


----------



## mcb100

^I'm bumping this thread. I am looking for a makeup you tuber who uses a lot of MAC eyeshadows, preferably someone with brown eyes, dark eyebrows and blonde hair who's skin tone is not dark....I think it helps to try to find makeup you tubers who look like you, so that when it comes to eyeshadow colors and stuff that you like on them, you can just copy the whole eyeshadow look.


----------



## Staci_W

Macshadowcombos on YouTube or checkout her website myeyeshadowconsultant.Com. She isn't blonde,but she uses MAC. The website is phenomenal especially if you subscribe. She has tons of looks with MAC shadows.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I don't subscribe cos I deactivated my Google Plus account, but I recently discovered KathleenLights. Love her honesty and she cracks me up! Plus her makeup looks beautiful.


----------



## Bentley1

Jaclyn Hill
Carli Bybel
Youngwildandpolished
Kathleenlights


----------



## Grande Latte

Lisa Eldrige. She's awesome. And her British accent is SO sexy!


----------



## chunkylover53

thataylaa is my favourite. I also like Shaaanxo, NikkieTutorials, mallory1712, Serein Wu and Wayne Goss.


----------



## mona83

Jaclyn hill 
MakeupByTiffanyD 
TheMakeupChair 
Wayne goss


----------



## josephineperry

Have a look at Lisa Eldridge Tutorials. I love this video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2D7RtPEVwI


----------



## purseprincess32

Lisa Eldridge
Frmheadtotoe
hollyannaeree
Raeview
Missglamorazzi
Amelia Liana
EmilyNoel83
HeyClaire
WayneGoss


----------



## advaitaw

Currently, I like -

Lisa Eldridge
Easy Neon
Amelia Liana (for recs)
Jackie Aina
HeyClaire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lisa Eldridge is one of my favorites & she got me hooked on Chikuhodo & Suqqu brushes


----------



## tatayap

*Lisa Eldridge* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFghPtzFcmyDiID1ASMA4Dg) - For polished special occasion looks and general tips on makeup application (pinpoint concealing, circular-motion blending, smaller blush brushes, etc). She also does great recommendations, got me into my favorite foundation, the Bourjois Healthy Mix.

*PONY Makeup* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-_4GqC-yLY1xtTHhwY0hA , https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ0f_g2mQlLfa9N8ETZKkuU1iqxnIHfJM) - One of my most favorite YT gurus to watch. She's Korean, but most of her videos have english subs. Loads of great application tips, her video-editing is great as well and she has a lot of everyday neutral Korean-style tutorials. I've also bought so many products by her recommendation, the Shu Uemura Glow-on blush, Shiseido Spotscover Foundation, Etude's Play 101 Pencils, Innisfree No Sebum Powder, Tony Moly Shading powder, among many others. 
*
ViviannaDoesMakeup* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jm5WjYTHfw) - These days, her makeup looks and videos can get a little repetitive, but I love her taste and casual approach to beauty and fashion. What I love most from her channel are her vlogs and beauty chats, her vlogs are so relaxing to watch, and she has such a nice, relatable lifestyle. She's also thisclose to making me buy the NARS Lip Pencils.

*Claire Marshall* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJyfryZQsoN_ttLFe6vYKmw) - Discovered her channel just recently, I love her taste in makeup and her video edits are lovely, very creative. I like her vlogs too, she's very spunky.


----------



## laureen.gonzaga

Wayne Goss and Michelle Phan


----------



## ElleHarries

Michelle Phan-Favourite Youtube makeup videos.
I love her style.


----------



## beautyfullday

Carli Bybel & michelle Pan


----------



## Yul4k

Keiko Lynn


----------



## keodi

hotshot said:


> Lisa Eldridge is one of my favorites & she got me hooked on Chikuhodo & Suqqu brushes



same here, I love hakuhoudo brushes as well


----------



## Theren

I'm a Jacklyn Hill junky.. Have been for awhile. She is amazing and helped me learn how to do make up honestly.


----------



## loveydovey35

Jaclyn Hill, First Impressions (Tati) and other random videos


----------



## ranihrvn

hotshot said:


> Lisa Eldridge is one of my favorites & she got me hooked on Chikuhodo & Suqqu brushes



I starve myself for a month to buy suqqu cheek brush  and Z collection from chikuhodo.. A cheaper (but still a+ quality and performance) would be hakuhodo. Now i can not go back to sigma or even morphe. 


I love love Lisa Eldridge! She is just the best. I remember back then i dont understand anything about makeup, but i always follow her tips, and tecnique. Her makeup really is a work of art. Best part? She has oily skin like me and no instagram makeup ever! You'll see many editorial looks tho, which i love!

Monika blunder, she is also a pro makeup artist just like lisa eldridge is. She also shares many amazing makeup tips, but what gets me is her work on eyeshadow. I like her so much.

Pixiwoo for having sparse brows just like me (well i am blessed with naturally sparse thin brows). I learn so much tips from them, almost more than any youtuber (apart of lisa eldridge).

Wayne goss. Well i used to watch him, now he just.. Change. Now i even unsubscribed to him after 5 years of subscribing 

Patrick starrr, i normally dont follow his technique because he loveee layering his makeup, but he is fun to watch.

Kathleen lights and tati for being so trusty (everybody seems to love morphe and they say which one is good and which one is not - kathleen have discount code for morphe tho). Their review is not biased, but for this i have to give tati a plus credit for being soo devoted into youtube carrer.

Charlotte tilbury. Well, after watching one of her videos is more than enough to make me wanting to buy all of her products.


----------

